# FAC ~ March 2014



## Marchwind

In like a lion? We will see, out like a lamb would be nice especially if it is a gentle easy birth 

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC) thread. I start a new on every month, sometimes I'm a bit late and get little birds who remind me. Ahh the evils of getting old.

So this is where we come to chat about everything in our lives not necessarily fiber related. If you are new to the Fiber Forum this is a great place to introduce yourself and to get to know the other members. If you've been reading and are worried about posting please don't be. We love our new members. We all benefit from each other and even the people are just learning about the fiber arts teach us new things. If you have questions about anything ask, start a new thread so it's easy for us to find. No question is a "dumb question", we all started at the beginning. You have a wealth of great people who are happy to help, tons of experience can be found on these pages.

I have to admit, I do not read every post although I do try. I am not a crocheters and tend to gloss over those posts :ashamed: Although I try to greet our new members if I miss you please don't feel bad, it is just an over site on my part. Please feel free to post an introduction either here in the FAC or start a new thread.

We are a peaceful group here and in all the years we have been on HT I think we have only had one or two angry words. We talk it out and get over it. But if you ever have an issue with something or someone please contact me if I can help.


----------



## Kasota

Good morning, everyone! Happy March! 

The long term Accuweather forecast has my area warming up in March. In just a couple weeks. There is HOPE!!!! 

If anyone has a spare prayer laying around - my boyfriend's mom (who is very elderly) took a fall last night. I am hoping it is not a stroke. She lay on the floor a good long while before he found her. One leg is weaker but it's hard to say whether it was from laying on the floor or a stroke or something broken. We just don't know yet.  Oh, these things can be such a game changer....

Today I am getting my wee dog off to the groomer. Thank goodness. She is so shaggy I don't even recognize her! She was supposed to go last weekend but we had that big snow and my groomer lives down a looooong gravel road. I was not going to try and get there. I should learn to do it myself but she is such a pain in the butt to groom that it is a gift to myself to have a pro do it. She LOVES her groomer and she's the only one I've ever found who loves her back. LOL! 

Hope everyone has a good weekend! My thoughts are especially with Woodpecker and the upcoming PET scan. Prayers, prayers and more prayers!


----------



## Geoprincess55

We had a wonderful 2 weeks away. We spent several days in San Antonio, TX, with my sister and her husband. Really enjoyed our time together and went to the Stockman's Show, which seemed like a cross between a horse expo/rodeo and the state fair. It was fun to watch the animal judging; there were over 1,000 sheep and goats being judged, along with cattle, pigs, etc. Then we flew over to Fort Myers, FL, and spent time with my in-laws. DH got some golfing in with his father, and I had a chance to spend some "girl time" with MIL. I "dragged" her to _A Good Yarn_, an amazing fiber/yarn shop in Sarasota, so we got in some fiber therapy as well. The weather was absolutely perfect during our entire stay - such a relief from this incredibly long cold winter. Beautiful flowers were blooming everywhere - in February! DH and I also went to the zoo in nearby Naples, and they had an anteater there. I fell in love with him and could not take my eyes off of, yup, his gorgeous fiber! We finally found a zookeeper and she said his fur is very silky and soft. Ooooh, I really want to spin anteater! It was sure hard to return back to MN right after another major snowstorm hit (our neighbor, who was caring for our animals, had to snowshoe in until someone could get out to plow out our driveway again).

I am amazed at how well my hand is doing. This was the 4th surgery and it has always taken about 6-8 weeks before I can knit or spin. However, right from the start, the pain was markedly less and my fingers much less swollen. I was able to do some simple knitting only a week after the surgery, as long as I was careful and kept a padded bandage over the incision on my palm. I still cannot lift anything that weighs much, not even a coffee cup, but I am just thrilled to be on the mend so quickly. I can only attribute this to all the strong prayers of my friends.

Happy March everyone. Welcome to our new fiber friends who have joined since I left for my trip. Spring is coming! I still have faith!


----------



## Taylor R.

I'm so glad your trip went so well, Geo. Grass and flowers were surely a welcome sight! Hopefully the improvements mean this is a sign that this surgery is the one that did the trick.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Prayers for your boyfriend's mother. Keep us posted.

March is hitting us with another winter storm. yuck! It won't be so bad. The first band came through last night with only 1/2" of snow. We may get 3"-5" tonight.

Wednesday, a good friend of ours, David Zilly, died. He was a curmudgeon with a tender heart. <3 He had a morton building barn with a large attached shed that he lived in. All we know from the sheriff is there was an explosion and a very hot fire and that no foul play is suspected. The roofs (rooves?) collapsed on top of David. The coroner said he died from inhalation and had died before his body was burnt. 

We helped David get into the homesteading lifestyle about 9 years ago. In return, he made us executors & inheritors of his estate. He lives a few hours south of us. Paul has been down there trying to get our ducks in a row. There are a few herds that need new homes. American Guinea Hogs, milking goats, hair sheep, couple horses and a few chickens. Paul has been wonderful about selling some of the animals and bartering a few others for upkeep on some until we can get them dispersed or bring them up here. There is nothing left of the morton building or shed except a lot of melted glass and metal.

Most likely, he did not have any type of insurance and we don't know if he had any outstanding bills. I'm still in shock by the events.

The pictures sure did brighten up my day!


----------



## Geoprincess55

Cyndi - I am so very sorry for your loss. What a terrible accident. My heart is hurting for you. Sending love, hugs and prayers to you and to Paul.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you Kasota. This PET scan has my entire life riding on its shouldered. I pray all the time.

I saw that Golding Spindels will be at Rhinebexk this year. Hopefully I can go this year. I really want one of them. I'm just not dire which weight as I tend to knit heavier yarns for blankets but I really want to get I to lace knitting. It will be really cool to be able to talk to the vendors and ask them.


----------



## Marchwind

Cyndi, so sorry for your friend.

Kasota sorry about your BF's mother. I hope she will be alright.

Geo what a wonderful vacation.

Woodpecker keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Miz Mary

SO sorry Cyndi .......

Woodpecker, prayers your way daily ...... God is in control no matter how hard it is ( and it would be hard in your shoes ) 

Goeprincess, thanks for the pics ....an ANTEATER !! Whoda thunk ?!?!

I see possum fur to spin .... WIERD !

Kasota, praying for your BF Mom ... I care for my FIL , who in the last 6 months fell down a flight of stairs and broke ribs ( thankfully only that ) so I understand that fear and game change !

I feel SO busy ! Seems we are moving from the time we get up until we hit the pillow ! Getting things done, and spring will be here before we know it !! 

My new to me Louet spins FAT yarn !! YAHOO !!! I have my Ashford Traddy and the Minstrel , and with thoes I could only spin sock/lace weight ... this baby is like a workhorse and I will be able to spin worsted weight now !! 
SOO excited !! 

I learned that arm knitting ... fun !! Fast too ! I have been wearing this cowl all day to keep my neck warm and its perfect scooshy warm !!! 

I see we have alot of new folks around latley , WELCOME and speak up , we like to get know y'all !!


----------



## Kasota

Oh, Cyndi - I am so, so sorry!!! What a horrific thing. ((((hugs))))

Geo - that anteater just looks so...soooo.....improbable. I would like to pet one. I am so happy for you that your hand is healing!! Yay!! 

MizMary, that is awesome that you can spin fat yarn on your new wheel. Woot! I know what you mean about running pillar to post all day. This evening I sat down and thought...I just can't do one more thing. Not one more. 

I wonder how WIHH's day is going moving her friend. It's bitter cold right now so I hope they are done. Moving is a pain - especially in Winter. 

I've been talking with my boyfriend off and on all day. (I would be there - but he is in Ohio) They ended up calling an ambulance and his mom got admitted to intensive care. Nothing is broken but she did have a "cardiac event." They took a second round of blood tests to determine what was going on with her heart and the second tests were worse than the first ones. Last I heard they had put her on some medication trying to slow her heart rate down. She is 87 years old. 

I also want to echo what MizMary said about the newbies stopping by. Welcome! We'd love to get to know you!


----------



## Pearl B

Cyndi,

Sorry about the loss of your friend. Hopefully he went quick with no pain. That is wonderful you & Paul are taking care of the animals. Im sure they know something happened too. Im sure he would be grateful also.


Woodpecker,
Im keeping you in my thoughts & prayers also!

Geoprincess,
I hope your hand continues to heal up quickly!

Kasota,
I hope your boyfriends mom is okay. Old age just plain sucks!

Miz Mary,
Congrats on your new wheel!! Woo hoo! :rock: I always wondered how a Lendrum would be. I actually wanted to get a Lendrum the same basic model as the one I just got, the waiting list for that one is 2 years or maybe more!
I hope shes a good one for you.

Where does the time go? This year is just zipping by. Things are basically going pretty good! I got my sleep schedule all turned around again. Up all night, sleep all day.
Ive worked swing/night shift most of my life, so that's normal to me. Im mostly retired now. It does make it hard to get things done when I need to interact with others, or go grocery shopping in the small town Im in. :hysterical:

I just wanted to say Hello & Welcome to the new & returning folks also :drum:


----------



## ejagno

Prayers going out to all of our dear fiber friends here.

Today was my 34th wedding anniversary. DH made plans with his buddies for today. I was so mad and hurt. It's been about 20 years since we've done anything to celebrate our anniversary since it always fall during Mardi Gras and DH was so involved. I was actually looking forward to this year since he's back out of all that and having him all to myself. Oh he is in the dog house big time. No card even.

Well, when I get extremely mad, I paint. Everyone knows that I've been mad enough a time or two to paint the entire exterior of my home in a few days. We're having some crappy weather or I probably would have. Instead I took everything off of my breakfast area walls and painted a chevron design in sage green and ivory to liven it up. I'm using a really soft and muted purple as the accent color in that room. If you aren't awake when you walk in that kitchen then you'd best check your pulse. I'd say it's ready for spring. I know I am.

More rain and another cold front headed our way tomorrow night. It's rough going from the upper 70's to the low 30's in a 12 hour span. Our bodies don't adjust that quickly. LOL I certainly need more sunshine.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

wheeedoggie, loading a moving truck when it is -16ÂºF is cuckoo. 

I think my lips and eyelids are frost bit and it took me a good twelve hours to thaw completely- but we did it. We got my nomadic buddy AriesGoat (Marianne) all loaded up- so she can move further away :sob: :sob: :sob:- again. that's just the kind of friend I am.  

Kasota, she is there. All boxes and tubs and chaos for now- but soon, she will set everything to rights and you will have access to one of the warmest, friendliest, funniest, most creative and knowledgeable and passionate and generous inspirational fiber artists and enablers that has ever spun a bobbin. Today, she begins a new chapter in the book of her life and it is titled "Duluth". 

GeoPrincess55- we didn't make it to The Yarn Gallery- we were just too darn achey and cold and sweaty to think about stopping. Your trip sounds perfect- isn't San Antonio wonderful? Did you get to go down to the RiverWalk? eat any good mexican food? listen to the mariachis? Fine...now I am homesick. 


This morning it is just -27ÂºF again- seems to be our magic number this winter- and we need to bring in firewood once again. With these temps, we sure are going through it- but you know what? That's why we cut it!

Woodpecker- you KNOW that we are all pulling for you, sweetheart. Try to just deal with it as it comes. We are all staying positive for you, sending you warm thoughts and postive energy, lifting you in our prayers and wishing you every good thing. Hold onto your faith and know that you have the support of your family and friends. :grouphug:

Kasota- I think most of us know all about "game changers" when it comes to elderly parents and their health. It is amazing how life - and our own destinies- can turn on a dime. It is what it is. And all we can do is to try and make the best decision for our loved ones that we can. 

Ejagno- happy anninversary! Try not to be too disappointed in that man at your house- after all- he is just a man. :frypan: Let him know how he can make it up to you- and in my case- that might require a ticket to someplace tropical!  


Everyone else that is struggling with health issues and bereavement (what a shock Cyndi) :grouphug: springtime is ahead. 

The days are getting longer, the sun is getting a little stronger evey day, and with any luck, temps will start to creep up soon. 

This morning, I am thinking of crocuses.


----------



## Kasota

Ejagno, I'm so sorry your man blew off your anniversary. Sigh. Sometimes they just don't think. Sounds like you really brightened up your kitchen. We need pictures!  

PearlB, I've been wondering where this year is flying to as well. Seems like it was just Christmas... weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Hopefully you can find some time to sleep and get all squared away again. 

WIHH - glad to hear you got Marianne all moved and that you are thawed out. I'm tired of the cold, too. But as you said, the days are getting longer. I'm looking forward to meeting Marianne and having a new friend! 

Waiting to hear what the docs have to say about Bill's mom. Last night they were talking about a heart cath. She's been on the phone this morning asking for better coffee (they will only let her have decaf) and some raisin bread. It's a good sign when someone is well enough to complain about the coffee.

Baby shower for me this afternoon and somewhere in the day I have to find time for laundry and domestic stuff and paying March bills and getting ready for the next work week.


----------



## mamajohnson

Hello and happy March! My mother had a scary event. She had a small stroke. Luckily she knew what it was real quick and called 911. She spent three days in the hospital, but came out without any permanent damage. That is her second one. She is 78 and very independent. And unfortunately two hours west of me. 
In other news DH got his first disability check. Yay! Finally we have a little financial breathing room. I didn't even have gas money to go see mom when she had that stroke. 
I made it through 54 of the alterations for DDIL's dance studio!!! Only twelve more to go, and they should be done this week. I see a new washer in my future! It is going to be a nice payday.

I am ready for spring, but at the same time it is stressing me out. Not sure I will have time to get in the gardens and all. I have never worked full time and been able to do the gardens and shearing and all that goes with the homestead.
Some days DH just doesn't get much done. I think our age is showing. He s 62 this year and I have seen a marked slow down in him. Between that and his increasing forgetfulness,,, well I guess I worry too much. 

Cyndi, so sorry about your friend. Prayers for everyone that has a loss or sickness. 
And welcome to all the new folks! Some day all you crocheters may have to help me relearn how to crochet.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Good heavens! Too many strokes and illness around here. I am not going to try to list everyone out, but please know I am thinking about you, and praying for you. Also know that when you post updates, it reminds me to keep praying.  

Also, I have some seriously great news...

I GET TO BE A VENDOR AT SHEPHERD'S HARVEST!!! Apparently I just squeaked in to actually have a booth and not be on the waiting list. Yikes, that filled up fast. :teehee: 

So now we have to get ready. Philip is already talking about setting up test booths in our living room to plan where everything should be. He's awesome.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

so happy you will be "Shepherd Harvesting"- totally awesome! 

(Be sure you request the number of tables you think you will need in advance. I have worked on the grounds committee setting up tables and chalking off booth spaces- and so many vendors forget to request adequate tables. )

And don't forget to utilize "vertical space"- and creating a visually restful background for your wares. I take pictures of booths and so many booths are soooooooooo visually busy- folks just cruise by and don't get "drawn in" because of the "busy-ness". 

I know you will do a great job and that folks will love your wares!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I did not request any tables. I have two that are nice and sturdy and will work well within my 10'x10' booth space, and that saves me $20 right there. (Anything helps, lol.) 

We are definitely planning on a vertical element to our booth, and it is true we need to add a nice background. I'll see what Philip thinks there, he is better at visual art than I am sometimes, especially drawing and painting things. We need something to make our wares stand out!  

Thanks for having faith in me! I'm just so excited I can hardly think straight! :teehee:


----------



## Kasota

> I GET TO BE A VENDOR AT SHEPHERD'S HARVEST!!!


:sing::nanner::sing: 
Yay! It will be so much fun to meet you! Woooot! I am going to be there. What will you be selling? I can only imagine how delightful your booth will be! Did you say you had some fleece? I still need to order that part from you for my Traveller...

MamaJohnson - getting older is not for whimps. I so often miss my farm - just don't have words for how I miss it and the sheep and the horses and the goats and the chickens and a huge garden and an olympic sized kitchen...and yet I don't know that I could keep that up these days, either. Surely not with working full time! (((hugs)))

The baby shower was boatloads of fun. I get such enjoyment watching the new moms talk about their babies and two of the women there are pregnant...obviously the one who the shower was for - but her sister-in-law. These are such lovely young women and I'm so proud of them! 

I have to say my present was the best one of the shower. Not that it was a competition, but I was so tickled pink at how well it was received. I bought a really nice enormous wicker laundry basket. Not your normal wicker...this one was a bit upscale and done in rich chocolate browns with a liner in it that was embroidered "Laundry." Around the outside edge I pinned baby wash cloths and socks. The ends had really cute monkey rattles. I made a really pretty bright yellow baby afghan. Found the cutest ever little outfit with chicks on it and matching bib. I made a picture frame that was periwinkle blue frame that had some wood "appliques" - one in the shape of a smiling sun and in the opposite corner a gray stripped cat. My sister made some oh so soft baby hats. I also bought a baby bullet food processor- see the link they are so cool! For wrapping paper around the afghan I used a crib sheet that had zoo animals on it. 

I wish these had been around when my son was little. 
http://www.amazon.com/Baby-Bullet-Complete-Care-System/dp/B004V5BTUA 

It was fun to see everyone. My SIL came up from the cities and she brought her mom with - she is the same age as my mom and it was nice that the two great grams had time to visit. They laughed and joked and spent a lot of time talking about when they had their own babies and how different things were. "Remember when..." is not something these ladies get to do too often because for both of them their friends of that generation have passed away. I could tell they both had a really great time.


----------



## Marchwind

That sounds like a super nice gift Kasota. Lucky girl! That baby bullet is neat looking. I used to have a small baby mouli which was a hand crank thing. It was great to take anywhere because it didn't need electricity.

Did you take pictures of the blanket you made?


----------



## Kasota

I took pictures but they didn't turn out true-to-color at all. The color is actually a much brighter yellow - and it was made out of a thicker yarn that was sooo soft. Not sure where I got that yarn at all or what the brand was but it was yummy. 

Here's the pattern, even if the color didn't show up well. In this pattern the fan is made of 9 triple crochets, skip 4 stitches and then a popcorn stitch, skip 4 and then 9 triple crochets...and so forth. Easy peasy pattern! Made with yarn that is soft and lofty it's a very cozy pattern to snuggle under.


----------



## weever

I guess I can't easily find this thread back unless I post something. Cyndi, I'm sorry about your friend's untimely death. We have a saying (please don't think we are callous, or take this wrong) that someone like your friend "went out with his boots on." My dh's grandpa died doing something he loved, and it's a small comfort to think about that. Perhaps you can think of that, too, and remember the good things.


----------



## Woodpecker

I'm getting an Xray now due to pain my oncologist ordered it. What a mess.


----------



## Marchwind

Weever how was your shearing day? I was thinking about you as I played with dogs at the Women's Expo all weekend.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Woodpecker - praying that the pain is resolved soon, honey. I am hugging you and sending you all my energies and good thoughts. Peace and comfort, my friend. I know you must be scared. Heck, who wouldn't be? 

:grouphug:

we're here for you.


----------



## Miz Mary

Woodpecker, praying for you ..... hope the pain subsides .....

Kasota, that gift sounds over the top !! Any pics ?!

Sven, that is WAAAAAYYYYYYYYY cool beans !!! What fun it will be for you !!!! Dont forget pics !


----------



## weever

Woodpecker, adding my prayers for you. Peace and health...

Marchwind, our shearing day went well. We had a smaller crowd than last year (which was okay--400 was on the top end of doable). I had enough help at the skirting table for once, so I wasn't frantic to try to keep up, and if someone had a question, I could stop and answer it. The sheep seemed not quite as conditioned this year, and we are not sure if it's due to the less than stellar hay quality or the cold. The wool is very nice, though. Your friend the spinner was not able to come at the last minute, so we only had two demonstrators. But it was enough, given our smaller crowd. 

I am so glad it's over.


----------



## Pearl B

Woodpecker,

I hope your pain goes away soon. Keeping you in my prayers!

A friend took me uptown to the lys. I had 'em check over my new wheel to make sure its all working like it should. The lady said she spins great, everything looks good!!:goodjob:
After the hard time I had putting it altogether I wanted to make sure it didn't need to be returned.:grumble: So that's a great relief to me. Though I kinda started to suspect it was.
I was spinning from fingering to rope on it last night. Ive never been able to spin rope before!!!:hysterical:

Im glad I got the clear finish too. Im starting to think every yarn looks sharp on a clear finish wheel. :spinsmiley:


----------



## Kasota

((((Woodpecker))))) Holding you close in thoughts and prayers! We are here for you. :grouphug: I pray the pain subsides and you can get some relief from it. Have they given you any pain meds to at least take the edge off? Did you have your xray today? Not meaning to pepper you with questions. It just that we care about you. 

MizMary - I should have taken pics of the whole thing but I didn't. Shame on me - it looked pretty cool! LOL! I have just been so darn harried and running pillar to post day and night...it's a wonder I was able to get it put together! 

Weever, I am glad that your shearing day went well and that you had enough help! 

My boyfriend's mom is still in ICU. She does heart damage. Lots of bruising from where she fell and she is weak. She had an ultrasound of her heart and a CT scan today but they don't have results yet. It is hard waiting and wondering how her life may change. They are trying to determine whether or not to do a heart cath. There are the risks involved in just doing the cath and then there is the question of whether or not they would do anything with the information. She is not a candidate for surgery. BF is stressed out and simply trying to be a good steward and take care of everything that needs taken care of. 

Work is so crazy lately I just don't even know if I am coming or going. I wish I would win the lottery. (don't we all....)  

Tomorrow is a new day.


----------



## Kasota

PearlB - we posted at the same time. Congrats on your wheel being in good shape! YAY!!! I think your yarn is beautiful!


----------



## Pearl B

Thank you Kasota!

I will be saying prayers for your BF's mom! It sucks when parents get older.
I hope work slows down for you!


----------



## featherbottoms

Woodpecker, I hope you get good results from the Pep scan and that the xrays are clear.

Pearl B that is beautiful yarn. I'm really glad you get to keep the wheel 

If I lived close enough I would love to go to Shepherds Harvest. Good luck!!

Kasota, good thoughts going out for your bf's mom.

We had baby chicks arrive this morning - the one morning that the temps were in the mid teens. I picked them up about 7:30 and had them all settled in in about 15 minutes. We ordered 25 and they included a freebie and we had two that were doa so we still ended up with 25. We were going to put them outside in a building and use heat lights and keep a good watch on them but it's going to be too cold tonight so they are here inside. We live in an RV now so the stock tank they are in takes up almost the whole kitchen and living room floor! Tomorrow they are going out into some kind of structure in one of the buildings. Tonight they look happy, healthy, and warm.

Hope everyone has a great month. It's time for the bad stuff to go away.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all for the many prayers. The x ray came back clear. The pain has lessened since I talked to my doctor. I have seen that the mind is very powerful. I have to stop worrying about it somehow because worrying isn't helping. Prayers for everyone on here.


----------



## ejagno

Woo Hoo, my middle son and daughter in law are expecting another boy. I'm so thrilled and now I know what colors to use as I begin doing some baby knitting and crocheting for my newest grandbaby.

I just might have more fiber time on my hands than previously thought since we are getting more freezing rain here for Mardi Gras. It's rare to have and ice event once every 5 years let alone the 4th time in less than 60 days. I just pray we keep electricity because we've gone through all of our firewood just as everyone else has. We've had record freezing temps, ice and snow here along the coast. Generally a cord of wood is more than enough for two years. We've gone through two cords in addition to using the central heat pump and are now facing more ice tomorrow. 

I really don't know how you northerners do it. These days with no sunshine are killing me. We are so use to sliding into a pair of flip flops, jeans or slacks and a cotton shirt and go. WIHH knows what I mean. This drudgery of socks, under armour, heavy clothing and outer wear on top of all that is time consuming as well as makes you feel 15 lbs. heavier only to have to take it all off once your reach your destination, rinse and repeat when you get ready to head out again.


----------



## hotzcatz

Wow! Three days into March and you all have been so busy! Hugs to all who need it, sorrows to hear of your friends passing, hope everyone's relatives as well as themselves do well with the medical issues and congratulations on the new expected babies! I feel so lazy, what with everything you all have going on.

Finally finished the shawl that had been taking up my time lately. Not sure if I like it or not, will have to modify the pattern, I think, for the next one.










The yarn is Hula Bunny "Moonlit Dance" and this batch of yarn has more Merino in it (40%) than the first batch (20%) so the shawl has a different drape to it than expected. It's kinda interesting to have a shawl with a bit of "bounce", though. Those edges also came out much fuller than expected which would explain why it took a full day to bind off. Although the bind off had some short rows at each wave so that was a lot of short rowing.

I did write down the pattern as it was knit, but it's still just scratches on paper and needs to be type up neatly.

Other than that, it was "take the dogs to the beach" day on Saturday



















Oh, and just so we won't feel left out of the winter weather, it's snowing up on Mauna Kea: Snow on the Mountain

Well, back to knitting now.


----------



## Pearl B

Thank you Featherbottoms!
Goodluck with the new chicks. There is nothing funner or funnier than a bunch of baby chicks running around!

Ejango,
Thats wonderful news, Congratulations! I hope the freezing weather your having goes away & you can get some more wood.
Seems like records are being broken everywhere, even here in Az.

Hotzcatz,
Thats a lovely shawl! I really like the shape. Looks like the doggys really enjoyed the day at the beach!


----------



## hercsmama

Everyone is just so busy,busy,busy!!
I'm ust being a stick in the mud. Been running around getting ready for the garden season, but not as much fiber time the past week as I would have liked.
My mouth is still pretty sore, I had to get 6 stitches in my gums, so that's not feeling to great. But I am figuring out how to talk, so that's a plus!:teehee:

More seed starting today, and I have to cut my seed potatoes as well.
I'm going to plop my hinny down this afternoon and get in a few hours of serious fiber time though. Regardless of whether or not the house is falling down around me, I must knit!!:heh:


----------



## Marchwind

Weever "my friend the spinner"? Eh! I hope that is tongue in cheek . It's probably just as well she want there. Your lambs are looking healthy and strong, the ones that have been born anyway. Hope on diction is something that can be corrected.

Kasota it isn't sounding too good for your BF's mom, hope she has a turn around soon.

Pearl glad your wheel checked out okay.


----------



## Marchwind

Didn't see the second page when I posted.

WP glad your X-rays came back clear. Maybe learn to meditate to help ease your fears.

Ejagno congratulations! Very exciting news.

Hotzcatz your shawl looks to warm.

Hercmama, I think this spring in MI is going to be like past ones in MN. I can't even think about gardening when we have 3 feet of snow in the ground still and piles taller than most basketball players. I can only think about what a mess it's going to be when it melts, my yard will be MUD, ugggg.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

My dear hubby is almost done with his Doctor Who scarf! I'll post pictures when he is.  I never expected him to be able to knit it so fast. Never. Last night he was asking me how you bind off again... I've actually never taught him. He never finished his first practice swatch, and then he did a hat, so he's never bound off. So I got to sound all knowledgeable and say "Well, it depends on what you're doing. I think the Icelandic bind-off would be perfect for your scarf." (I just read about that bind off the other day, but he doesn't know that! Heh ) 

On the other knitting fronts, I'm nearly done with the KAL socks, just need to do the top ribbing and bind off the top of the second sock! Finally! This second sock is going a LOT quicker. After this, I have about 10-12 more items in my queue. Of course, some of them are already cast on. 

My middle brother turned 19 yesterday!  I'm going to knit him some belated socks. I asked him what he would like, and his reaction was "Thank you so much!!! I don't know, surprise me!!!" At least he is appreciative, even if he is not helpful at narrowing things down. 

We're already planning for Shepherd's Harvest here. I am still just so excited that they picked me! We're going to get a banner, and some racks to hang things on (I already have a pegboard for my knitting needles) and more inventory. My week-to-week stash of certain yarns or fibers will not be enough for Shepherd's Harvest, lol! (Does anyone here really like the Ashford Corriedale?) 

Kasota, I hope your BF's mom starts doing better soon! And Debi, I hope your mouth heals up fast! Stitches in your mouth are no fun!


----------



## weever

Marchwind said:


> Weever "my friend the spinner"? Eh! I hope that is tongue in cheek .


Of course! ound:

Woodpecker, Waa-HOO! Great news!

:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## raccoon breath

I have been up to absolutely nothing! My sore tooth went critical last Tues. It had been giving me trouble for a week prior, was on antibiotics for a week, then on Tues, my cheek puffed up like a squirrel's cheek packed with nuts. YOUCH. Adios tooth. Now, almost a week later, the swelling has come down for the most part and my skin on my cheek has begun to peel. YAY. I look AWESOME! lol Last night, I started digging through my projects again deciding what to work on. I love it when I find things I forgot I had! 

Prayers to those who are needing it and happy to see you all here. 

Woodpecker - Excellent news!


----------



## frazzlehead

Svenska - YES TO THE ASHFORD CORRIEDALE! It's fantastic, fantastic, fantastic. The Tekapo yarn is gloriously soft and squooshy, fulls nicely, and comes in stunning colours. It's what I used for my very first colourwork project. And I use the fibre all the time, it's the basis for Frazzlebatts. The Ashford Mackenzie sock yarn is really nice too.

Woodpecker, yay on good test results! It may sound very strange, but I have found that the best cure for worry is to - paradoxically - imagine the worst thing that could happen and then decide now how I'll deal with it if that is what happens. Right now, I have the luxury of time to plan, right? If it's a surprise, well, then I might be caught off guard, so I like to think about what I might do ahead of time. After all, whatever happens, is whatever happens - the only thing *I* can change is how I react - so if having a few things here (making sure the pantry is full and I have lots of yarn so if I get told I have to stay home on bedrest for a few weeks it's not a big thing) will help, then I get it done ahead of time. When I have all my plans sorted out, well, I've done what I can do, and now I can just relax and wait to see what happens. It's like the 'prepper mindset' for life events, not just TSHTF scenarios or zombies or whatever.  

Hotzcatz, I love seeing your pictures of warm tropical life! We will have snow here for another two months. : sigh :

I am getting ready to go to Fibres West - a festival in the greater Vancouver area later this month - anyone nearby wanna come visit?


----------



## tryskal

Good news! Good news!

My Dad's biopsy report came back negative. No Cancer! Almost yelled out Thank you God right there in the Doctor's office.

Thank you guys for praying & keeping us in your thoughts.


----------



## Miz Mary

WOOOOOHOOOO !!!

It's so exciting ..... things are looking up on the fiber board !!! 

Woodpecker ......Elating news !!! I'm so happy for you !!! Have you ever done Yoga ? Teaches you breathing and calming along with stretching .... helps me with my anxiety in life moments .....

Tryskal, GREAT news about your Dad , praise the Lord !!

Raccoonbreath, I hope you find relief for that tooth ... I think thats the worst pain ever .......


Hotcatz, that shawl is very nice , I like the frilly edge !!!!

Featherbottoms ......BABY CHICKS !! It must be springtime 


Hang in there Kasota ,, this too shall pass ..... just keep on a spinnin'


----------



## Kasota

Woodpecker - that is wonderful the Xray was clear! Yay! My mom is fond of saying, "Don't borrow trouble." In other words - until you know, there is no sense worrying about something. Or she will say, "Sufficient for the day..." (the other half is "are the troubles thereof.") We will all be thinking of you and praying for you as you head to your PET tomorrow!

Ejagno - congratulations!!! What will you be making for the baby? 
When I had my farm I heated 100% with wood. I could go through 10 cords, easy. 

Hotzcatz, I love the shawl and can't wait to see it blocked! 

Debi - I am so longing for spring! What else will you plant in your garden? I hope your mouth is healing and you are not in too much discomfort!

Svenska - looking forward to seeing the Doctor Who scarf! Whooo hooo! Got your pm and sent one back to you. I will be so happy to get that part for the Traveller! Then I can pester you all with questions about finishing her. 

RB, hope you are healing well. I've been there done that with tooth troubles and it is no fun. Digging in a stash, now - that's a good time! Always feels like Christmas to find things you forgot about!

Frazzlehead - take lots of pictures of teh festival! 

Tryskal - that is GREAT NEWS about your dad's biopsy!! YAY!!!!!

My boyfriend's mom is out of ICU. Still weak and bruised, but they got her up and into a chair for a little while today. She will need some physical therapy to get strength back, but it looks like she is out of the woods for now anyway. Thank you all so much for the prayers! 

All I want to do today is take a bath, get in my jammies and crawl in bed with a skein of yarn and a crochet hook and some mindless pattern that I don't have to think about.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Can I place my order for spring now? I know I haven't had it hard as most of you with the winter weather, but it's been plenty cold for this southern girl. The high today didn't get out of the 30s. 

There is hope though! I have hyacinths blooming already and the yellow jessamine vines are just starting to bud.

I'll never remember all the concerns that each of you are facing, but here goes:

Kasota--good to hear that your BF's mom is doing better.

Tryskal-- there are not many things sweeter than good biopsy results!

Frazzlehead--have fun! And, as Kasota said, we need pictures.

Racoonbreath and Debi--Continue to mend! And enjoy that fiber time.

Svenska--can't wait to see the Doctor scarf! And keep us posted on your preparations for Shepherd's Harvest.

Hotzcatz-- the shawl is gorgeous. It looks so smooshy and warm! I love the beach pictures. I know you're in Hawaii, but which beach is in the pictures?

Ejagno--Congratulations!

Woodpecker-- so happy to hear about good X-ray results. Rest well tonight. You know we'll be praying for you.

Kay


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you for all your prayers and positive suggestions. I have my scan tommorow morning at 11:30. Talk about being worried sick.

Thank you frazzel, I find that for some reason I do that already. Unfortunately I cannot keep my mind quiet. I have tried so many times. When that happens I try to pray but since I can't concentrate my prayers are inconsistent.
The pain is still here though not as bad, I spoke to NY oncologist about it and was told that sometimes a fall cab bring out cancer pain. Again thank you all for your kind words and prayers.
Prayers back for you all.


----------



## frazzlehead

Woodpecker, my mind isn't very quiet either. Its always better if I write things down, though ... I get the thought again and can say, hey, it's on the list, we're good! Helps mostly. 

Then I have to read a good book or better yet listen to an audio book and knit at the same time! Been doing a lot if that lately.


----------



## hotzcatz

Thinking good thoughts for you, Woodpecker. Guess there's not much studying you can do before a scan, like you can for other tests, huh? Well, worry in itself isn't so good for you, but by this time tomorrow it will be over one way or another? Although, you're time zones ahead so maybe it's already done. Do good thoughts count after the event?

We'll send some warm breezes your way, Blueberry Chick. What do yellow jessamine vines look like? They smell really nice? Wonder why we don't have any around here? Is jessamine similar to gardenia? The beach in the pictures is Kawaihae (Kah-why-high) boat harbor. It's the commercial port on Kona side of the island and not a fancy beach at all. Which is why they don't mind the dogs. 

Good to hear about your bf's mom, Kasota. What pattern did you pick to crochet in bed? 

Seems everyone's medicals are coming up roses, Tryskal! Yay!

Oooh! I'm so jealous, Frazzlehead! I wanna go! Will you be selling your books there? Watcha gonna wear? Things you've knitted? Pictures! Pictures!

There's gotta be better reasons to find time for knitting than because you're recovering from a sore tooth, Raccoon Breath! Poor thing! Hope it gets better soon!

At least you're still one step ahead of your student/husband, Svenska! Does he read the posts here to find out that you just read about the Icelandic bind off several days ago? The Shepard's Harvest sounds like a lot of fun!

At least there's seeds starting, Hercsmama. Better than dentical stitches. Eeuwe! I planted things about ten days ago and there's nothing coming up. Hmpf! Can't decide if it's because I forgot to water for a day or two or if there were slugs or birds that ate them. What sort of seeds did you plant? Flax? Cotton? Tasty things?

How's your wheel going, Pearl B? (If you say "round and round" I'll throw this keyboard at you!)


----------



## Kasota

> I try to pray but since I can't concentrate my prayers are inconsistent.


Oh, dear sweet Woodpecker. I am surely thinking of you this day. Do not worry about "inconsistent prayers." It is not how closely we hold God, but how closely God holds us. It is not the consistency of our words, but the pureness of His being. It is not our words or our focus, but in God's loving kindness we are held safe and secure - whether we are aware of it or not -and that most surely when we are feeling scattered and unraveled and fearful. He hears us, whether we speak with beautiful words and clarity of thought - or whether our heart calls out with no words at all. 

My prayer for you this day is that you are held in His perfect peace, that oh so gentle loving peace that is so beyond our understanding.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Woodpecker, I immediately thought of this scripture when I read your post. (Thanks to the internet I was able to find it quickly). It's Romans 8:26.

"In the same way the Spirit also helps our weakness; for we do not know how to pray as we should, but the Spirit Himself intercedes for us with groanings too deep for words"

When we cannot find the strength to put words to our prayers, the Spirit steps in on our behalf to express what we cannot.


----------



## BlueberryChick

hotzcatz said:


> We'll send some warm breezes your way, Blueberry Chick. What do yellow jessamine vines look like? They smell really nice? Wonder why we don't have any around here? Is jessamine similar to gardenia? The beach in the pictures is Kawaihae (Kah-why-high) boat harbor. It's the commercial port on Kona side of the island and not a fancy beach at all. Which is why they don't mind the dogs.


Yellow jessamine is South Carolina's state flower; it grows wild in the woods around our place. It's not like jasmine, with a sweet smell. There's not much scent at all. The leaves are fairly dark green and the flowers are yellow and trumpet shaped. They are some of the first flowers to bloom in spring.

I asked about the beach because my husband and I went to Hawaii about a year and a half ago, and stayed on the Kona side. We went to a restaurant that I think was in that harbor area. I wish I could remember the name of it. It was very casual and it was so good.


----------



## Geoprincess55

I googled the yellow jessamine and they are lovely, BlueberryChick. How wonderful to have flowers coming up! I am trying not to be jealous. We had more snow again Monday night - it is up to our horses bellies now.

Praying for you this morning, Woodpecker. Big hug sent to you.

Kasota - so glad to hear your BF's mom is out of ICU. Hope she heals rapidly and completely.

Weever - glad the shearing day went well. Someday, I would love to go to that! I finally checked out your blog today. Your winter photos were beautiful; they invite one into the peace and stillness of the woods. I want to walk down that path and see what lies around the bend. Lovely! I tried to comment but my stubborn computer would not cooperate, so I am commenting here. Oh, and yup, I know the rest of the line Always winter (but I won't post it as I don't want to be a spoiler). It comes from a book that was made into a movie not too long ago.

PearlB - your yarn looks great! So glad the wheel is working out.

Ejagno - congrats on the new baby coming! Be sure to show us what you make him. Baby thing are just so tiny and super cute.

Hotzcatz - the shawl is beautiful and looks so soft, yum! I would love to play on the beach with your pups. I love Hawaii and have been there several times. Have visited all the main islands except Lanai and Niihau. We've been talking about visiting again...

Hercsmama & Racoonbreath- so sorry about your mouth. Hope you heal quickly. In the meantime, just use it as an excuse to eat lots of naughty stuff like ice cream, creme brÃ»lÃ©e, chocolate melt-aways... 

SvenskaFlicka - can't wait to visit your booth at SH. It will be nice to see you again too. I am sure you will have lovely items. Congratulations on being chosen to be a vendor.

Today is my day off but I have an exam coming up at work, so will spend the day studying again. Have been putting it off for too long.


----------



## hercsmama

hotzcatz said:


> What sort of seeds did you plant? Flax? Cotton? Tasty things?


All tasty things!!
I have 150 little seed pots going now, 5 different types of tomatoes, peas, peppers, and my Amaranth.
I managed to get my potatoes started in their tires. They're hiding out in the garage right now, but as soon as it is just a bit warmer, they'll be moved into position outside.
I have 100 strawberries ready to go as well, and I'll be transplanting my berry bushes in a week or so, (raspberries, blackberries).
We also have 20 fruit trees coming, 2 kinds of apple, pears, and cherries. :rock:

I'll be direct seeding my lettuces, carrots, cucumbers, beets and cabbages when it gets a bit warmer.


----------



## Taylor R.

WP- You're in my thoughts today.

Work seems to have forgotten again that I work PART TIME! I don't know if the other filler-inners are indisposed or what, but they're killing me. I've worked the last two nights and they just called to ask if I'd work the next 4. I hate working nights to begin with because it means leaving for work as soon as I pick the kids up from school. My poor husband then gets home and has to do the homework, dinner, baths, stories and bedtime all by himself after we pass at the door coming and going. I need more fiber therapy!!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, Philip is DONE with his scarf! He's even woven in all the ends! (He thought that would be a quick job, but it took him three episodes of Stargate.) He thinks it needs to be blocked, while I'm all "It's just garter stitch, you don't need to block it! It appears we will be blocking it anyway. lol It didn't end up as long as we thought it would either... Just about 10 feet. We had projected 20. This is a little weird. :shrug: He's happy with it anyway! 

(And I kinda spilled the beans about just learning of this bindoff recently, but he's good with it. I had a very good reason to know about it, and he wants to sign up for the KnitFreedom e-mails now! lol! )

I really want to see blooming flowers... none of Philip's orchids are even blooming right now.  

This afternoon I get to go to the doctor to investigate weird spots I've been getting. They are kinda like hives, but I can't for the life of me figure out what I'm allergic to! But more showed up today, so off I go. It's about time, they only started appearing in October... :teehee: 

Woodpecker, I will be praying for you today, that your scan goes well and you have peace. 

Frazzle, do you have any good tips for booth design? I am having a hard time deciding how to set things up. Also, I have gotten the Corriedale from Ashford before, and it did well enough, I just didn't know if it would be good for a fiber festival or no. I have also gotten the Tekapo yarn, and liked it pretty well, but it didn't do the best. I still have a lone skein hiding in my closet from one unpopular color. :teehee: And unfortunately, I can't get the sock yarn from the US Ashford supplier.


----------



## tryskal

Lots of prayers being said. Prayers for healing, rest & joy. You guys are so busy. Can you bottle up that energy? I'd definitely buy it.

Off today and not much has been done. Lots of resting. Got to get on this housework. It's a grown up woman's neverending story. Did get some crochet time in last night. Working on a market bag pattern I found on the Lion Brand website. But I am using a smaller needle & thinner yarn. Gonna make me some produce bags to use at the store. We'll see how it works.


----------



## Marchwind

SvenskaFlicka I bet it's from the cold and or dry air. Where are the bumps? Are they super itchy?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, the doctor says they are indeed hives. I get to go to a dermatologist in a couple weeks to see what they are from. Doctor thought maybe detergent. Probably not food, which is a good thing. 

I've never had hives before, this is just weird. :teehee:


----------



## Kasota

We are headed toward the 30's in temperature...not today...but soon! Mid March may bring us a day in the 40's!!! :happy:

Debi - I can't wait to see pictures of your garden when it gets going! I love growing tasty things! You are going to have quite the orchard, too! 

It looks like they are going to put my boyfriend's mom in a nursing home. They are hoping it will be temporary. She doesn't know yet. The cardiologist was there to check her over and while he was there she had another "episode" while he was there. I'm glad he got to see it. It wasn't a heart attack - but her heart rate went all over the place and he is really concerned. It is just unstable and they are trying to figure out what they can do for her.  An orthopedic surgeon is going to come evaluate her hip today or tomorrow. She had a replacement some years back and the recent xray didn't reveal anything broken, but she is in such pain they know something is wrong. It is all very sad and very stressful. It's hard to be so far away and not be there to help in such ways as I could. Growing old is not for wimps. They didn't tell her about the nursing home today because her heart was acting up and the timing wasn't right. She will fight it tooth and nail, but as the case worker told the family - Bill just can't take care of her all by himself at home, not unless she gains some strength back. He can't be on duty 24/7. I am sure she is as scared as she can be. Poor thing. But at least right now she is getting the care she needs. 

I so need a day off of work but don't dare take one right now. I will have a week and a half off in early May to go see Bill. I'm sure looking forward to it!


----------



## Kasota

Well, rats. Just rats. Just got off the phone with Bill. They took another look at the xray and found a fracture where the hip replacement pin is. UGH. No wonder she has been in such pain. Doctor said the fracture at this point is "stable" and given her age and her heart they are simply going to see if it will heal. 

They talked to her today about a rehab nursing home where they focus on getting people back home again and she is scared to death - poor thing. Thinks once she gets in there she will never get home again...was insisting they bring her walker and pull the car around and she was going HOME! My heart just breaks for her. 

Woodpecker - how did the PET scan go today?? ((((hugs)))) have sure been thinking of you and keeping you in prayers!


----------



## frazzlehead

Svenska, we use the plain Sunlight detergent for all our laundry (and hand made soap from a local person for our hands and bodies) ...I have a kid who is sensitive to several soaps, so maybe try switching to the no-smellies-no-additives soap for washing? 

As for booth design: you need verticality. Everyone uses those wire mesh squares, which are portable and practical if a little boring. I got two of the little pine book case unit things, the 3 shelf version, and put it up on the table: then I could put yarn on the shelves, and it was at eye level. I also took a large rectangular basket and laid it on it's side on the top shelf with yarn 'spilling out' of it ... that worked really well. Plain table covers, a banner hanging up high, if your space is big enough, one of the pop up tents is fantastic as you can put your banner on the back wall, and you are really 'obvious' and have a solid back wall (not sure if they have booth draping there). 

Ashford's merino/silk is my personal spinner's crack - man, I love that stuff. It's what I spin when I just can't cope with life for one more moment ... it's always comforting and makes me happy.  The 100g packs are inexpensive and the fibre is GLORIOUS, so although it is common and easy to find, I still just love it. There are also the small packs of Corriedale in the assorted colours - those appeal to needle felters and folk with blending boards (the new fad) ... maybe some of those rather than the bigger packs of Corrie would work? Feel free to email me (frazzlehead at flannelberrycreek dot com) if I can be of more help! 

Oh, the other big seller I've had is the shawl pattern kits: I have a couple of tip to tip shawl patterns I've designed, and I offer them with two skeins of yarn, already packed in a pair with the pattern printed off ... so you get the 2 skeins plus the pattern. Those went like hotcakes at the craft show I was at! If you'd like to use my patterns just send me a note, I'm sure we can sort out a great deal. Like, you know, maybe "unlimited use in trade for something you made" or something.


----------



## frazzlehead

Oh, Kasota, how difficult!

Hugs to you all.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you all for your prayers and encouragement. My scan went well and I will find out the results Monday. When I was first told I had cancer it was over the phone. I'd rather be face to face with my doctor. God willing they will be good. Prayers for you all.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Frazzle, thanks for all the great advice! I have been pinning things on Pinterest with ideas for booths too, and verticality I know is a must! I like the idea of a spilling basket of yarn... I do have a lot of baskets around here! 

I LOVE the Merino-Silk stuff! It is just dreamy! I'm torn between ordering a lot of the small packs or just breaking down and getting some big bumps. It's cheaper per ounce in the big bumps, but you have to get a lot more. Decisions, decisions. I'm also planning on some of that new stripey Corriedale-- the colors are so pretty! 

Kasota, bummer on your boyfriend's mom. I know how scared people can be of going into a nursing home... but it's not always permanent. I hope everyone can show her that. 

Woodpecker, I'm glad your scan went well! Now you can relax until Monday. (Take a bubblebath, I vote.)

Here is the long-anticipated photo of Philip's scarf! Yay! He even learned how to make and apply fringe all by himself! I'm so proud of him! 

He says he is now bored without anything to knit. I need to find something for him, lol!


----------



## featherbottoms

That is a beautiful scarf!! Ya'll just amaze me with your skills. I'm trying to relearn knitting just so I can make a Doctor Who scarf.


----------



## raccoon breath

Hotzcatz - It's not about time. It's difficult to knit while in pain and/or on pain meds. WARNING: KNITTING WHILE INTOXICATED does not always yield positive results. :hysterical:

Kasota - I hope her hip heals soon.  My husband's great aunt went to one of those rehab places and she ended up loving it. She loved all of the new people she could socialize with. 

Woodpecker - I'm glad today went alright. Waiting until Mon would drive me crazy, but I'm hopeful that you'll receive positive results. 

Phillip's scarf is awesome!

Here's a couple new pics of Flash, the wonder goat. He's 2 weeks old and nibbling the bottom of the tree.


----------



## BlueberryChick

I heart the Doctor scarf! Well done.

Woodpecker, thanks for updating us. I've been thinking about you all day; glad the scan went well. You know we'll be praying for you all weekend.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thank you friends. Yes waiting will drive me nuts but I would rather that. Again prayers for all of you my dear friends


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota how sad and tough this must be. Hopefully she will keep positive and work harder to get out of there. Maybe she will love it and want to stay. Either way I hope it all works out the best possible way.

SvenskaFlicka Philip's scarf is wonderful! His edges are excellent and his fringe looks pretty good too. I bet he is ready for a hat in the round. That w ay he will get used to circs, dpn's, and learn ribbing, and decreases.


----------



## Pearl B

I thought I got my shawl done last night, I didnt.:sob:
I failed to read all of the pattern & missed chart 3.

Im looking over the ravelry notes & admit Im a bit confused.
Some of the pics look right on, match the promo pic, with the same materials.
Others match the pic, used a different yarn, & way more of it too.
Some, followed pattern & materials & come out way to short, like mine.
While I followed the wrong chart, the number of stitches are still the same,
all it affected was the shape.

Im inclined to agree with this:
Be forewarned, the shawl you end up with as written is not exactly the same as the shawl in the photographs on the pattern. They used a different gage as well as added another lace row to the bottom, which is not included in the pattern. If you want the shawl in their pictures youâll have to do some adjusting on your own.
This lady used 5, 250gr skein. Pattern calls for 3, 50gr balls. So looks like I got some frogging to do. Im also ordering enough 50gr balls to make up. :hammer:

Its all going to have to wait. My long ago x & I have been talking for about over a year. Hes coming down for a visit from Wa state & I need to get the place cleaned up & organized better. :hair

Im not going to be doing any project knitting while hes here. He is really intersted in my spinning wheels, & just this whole fiber craft stuff. So it should be some fun showing him how it goes. Taking raw wool & making something out of it. :thumb:

Been staying up way to late & spinning. The wheel is working very well!!!
Once I start spinning on her I find it really hard to stop.
Seems like I learn/discover something new everytime I spin on her too!
Im also looking forward to seeing what I can do now on the my little Prelude.
Hey Hotzcatz, round & round!!! :lookout:
Till my visit is over thats probably all Im going to be doing fiber wise is some spinning here & there.

Woodpecker, 
Thats fantastic your scans are clear!

Tryskal,
Thats fantastic news!!!!

Kasota,
Ive had health problems along with a bad hip. 4 or so years back I was in one of those rehab places. It really wasnt that bad. At times I miss it & wish I could go back.:hysterical:
If she goes she may like it enough she wants to stay!!!

R.B.
Flash is adorable!


----------



## Taylor R.

I've been spinning Ashford Merino/Silk the last few days. It is seriously awesome. My 4 year old runs around rubbing my little balls of end fuzzies that I pull off when I go to add another hunk of fiber all over her face. She's already asking what I'll make with the yarn...but I've found I have a very hard time actually using my handspun to make anything.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Pearl, bummer on that shawl. I hate patterns like that, leaving things out and all.

Marchie, Philip has already made a hat in the round, on both circulars and double points. It was his first project. It just turned out... weird. He picked a yarn that was too drapey. He also dyed my bamboo needles BLUE. He wants to make that sweater, but I don't have the yarn for it yet, so he's looking at a few other projects in the meantime. (All of these but the socks are his idea.)

1. Socks. Plain socks. I think plain socks with self-striping yarn would be good for him. Practice on increases and decreases and picking up stitches. I learned with socks, I am sure he can knit them.

2. The Ragnar Blanket. Because he wants to learn cables. (Cables are awesome, who am I to argue?) Also this blanket was featured in the History Channel's Vikings series. lol!

3. Shield of Norway Mittens. Because he really wants to knit a whole sweater, but I convinced him he should make a smaller colorwork pattern first to get used to it. Also they are a Norwegian pattern, and he loves Norway! 

4. A Forerunner Sweater. Because a GINORMOUS fluffy sweater is always fun. I would need to hunt down bigger needles, though. My biggest here are size 15. :teehee: 

Currently, if Philip is home, he is wearing his scarf. He has so far found about ten different ways to wrap it, including "Time-travelling Egyptian". :hysterical: I'm so proud of him. 

He now has a Ravelry account as well. He is Chlorophil7 over there. Since he is a photographer, I'm sure he'll do well adding his projects as they get done!


----------



## Woodpecker

I just got word from my doctor that everything is the same. No news is good news! I will continue doing the same treatment. I am beyond grateful for all your prayers. Now I can move out and get my new chicks! Love and hugs to you all!

I did tell my doctor not to call me but she new how worried I was and wanted to ease my fears. I've got such a great medical team. That is another thing I am thankful for. As you already know I am grateful for you all too.:grouphug:


----------



## Taylor R.

So if we all start adding him on Rav, is he going to be very confused and say, "Who in little green apples are these people?"

WP- YAY!!! How awesome of your doc to get back to you so soon.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Woodpecker said:


> I just got word from my doctor that everything is the same. No news is good news! I will continue doing the same treatment. I am beyond grateful for all your prayers. Now I can move out and get my new chicks! Love and hugs to you all!
> 
> I did tell my doctor not to call me but she new how worried I was and wanted to ease my fears. I've got such a great medical team. That is another thing I am thankful for. As you already know I am grateful for you all too.:grouphug:


That is excellent! Now relax and enjoy those new chicks.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Well, he keeps asking "What do the ladies on the fiber forum say about my scarf?", so I think he would figure it out. Then you can spy on him. lol!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

*SvenskaFlicka* - The scarf is amazing (as is Philip! He is incredibly talented!)Tell him he done good. I keep trying to get Cabin Fever to pick up the needles but he says "It's not my thing!"

*Woodpecker* - I am so thankful for the good report! Whew! That's got to be an incredible burden off your shoulders! Hallelujah! :clap: :clap: :clap:

*Kasota*- my former MIL of 25 years just came home from rehab at a nursing home and now she understands that it is not just a place where people go to die. Perhaps your loved one will come to accept that it is place where people are caring for her and are concerned for her. All you can do is pray that her transition is easy for her- and everyone else. This is hard stuff. :grouphug:

Great projects, everyone. Love the creativity, the inspiration, and the vast expanse of our fiber endeavors! :clap:


----------



## Pearl B

That's great Woodpecker!! Now go & have some fun!!

Taylor,



> ...but I've found I have a very hard time actually using my handspun to make anything


 I will save my odds & ends & have that same problem. Lately I have decided to start making lapghans out of them. Plus I think lapghans lend themselves well to mixing colors up.
If she likes the wool so much, why not make her a little blanket?

Sven,

I shoulda read the pattern all the way through. Its just the 2 charts are so similar. I looked at the pic & figured it was just a continuation of the previous chart.
Im glad I checked the Rav notes though. Cause it woulda still been to short & I woulda been wondering why? All the ones that got the length to look like the picture used a lot more yarn than the pattern called for.


----------



## tryskal

Gonna be working that huge, whopping 4 hour shift today at Target. Then I'll get to come home & do some crocheting. For some reason they don't want me crocheting while I am cashiering.


----------



## weever

Woodpecker, Hooray! What a wonderful gift...

Pearl, say what?! Are you seeing your ex? Let us know how the visit goes! 

Tryskal, some employers are so narrowminded.


----------



## Taylor R.

She has a few blankies (crib size) that she loves, but they're all cotton. What she really wants is a blankie made out of cashmere, which just ain't gonna happen unless Mommy hits the lottery. I've never seen a 4 year old fiber snob, but she's it.

I seem to have my handspun on this pedestal, like I already put so much work into it that I don't want to use it and mess it up. I've got to get over it and just MAKE something out of some of it.


----------



## raccoon breath

Woodpecker - Fantastic news! :kiss: 

One of my turkey hens has started laying eggs again. We call her Truck Bed because she always lays her eggs in a truck bed. I caught her yesterday at it again. lol I'm going to start up my incubator and try to hatch some of the eggs. Pics attached of Truck Bed in the truck bed. I gave her a little nesting material so she'd stop scratching around and get on with the egg laying. Then, a pic of her handsome boyfriend, Thomas, followed by a picture of 2 of my Navajo angora goats with a churro sheep in the background.


----------



## Kasota

> I just got word from my doctor that everything is the same. No news is good news! I will continue doing the same treatment. I am beyond grateful for all your prayers. Now I can move out and get my new chicks! Love and hugs to you all!
> 
> I did tell my doctor not to call me but she new how worried I was and wanted to ease my fears. I've got such a great medical team. That is another thing I am thankful for. As you already know I am grateful for you all too.



:bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::nanner::nanner::nanner: :bouncy: :bouncy: :bouncy:


YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​
Now that is just the best news! Woooo hoooooo! I am so, so happy that she called you!


----------



## Kasota

RB I love the photos! Congratulations on the egg! Those goats are just way too cute. They look kind of old-worldly - like something you would see in a fairy tale. And Flash is just a dream. You should write a children's book with him as the main character. 

Taylor that is way to funny that your little one is a fiber snob. LOL!

Tryskal, I don't understand it. I really don't. They won't let me crochet at work either. Sigh....

PearlB, I am so happy that you are loving your new wheel! I'm sure you will figure out the shawl and that it will be extraordinary when it's done! I am waiting for some shawl yarn that I ordered to get here. I have visions... 

Svenska, you can tell him the ladies on the forum all LOVE his scarf and want to see a picture of him modling it.  

Bill's mom was transported to the nursing home today. It's really one that specializes in getting people back home and there is a lot of therapy there, so we are hopeful. She was spitting mad again this morning and demanding her cane. "You can't walk yet." "Well you'll just be surprised at what I can do. GIVE ME MY CANE!" That fighting spirit will serve her well in getting home, which is what everyone is hoping for. The fracture is "stable" and they are not going to do anything with it at this time - just see if it will heal. Her insurance gave her 10 days authorization in this place and then they will re-evaluate to see if she is making any progress. If she isn't then she has to go to a less expensive nursing home and would get less therapy. 

I've worked in many nursing homes. Some are great. Some not so much. I'm hoping this will be a good experience for her. I am hoping Bill can get some rest while she is there and use the time as a bit of respite for himself. 

I ordered some laundry bags (the net type small things) on Ebay for washing my fleece and they arrived today. Still too much snow outside but we are headed for warmer temps. I cannot wait until Spring!!!


----------



## featherbottoms

Wonderful news Woodpecker. I am glad you didn't have to wait all the way until Monday.


----------



## Woodpecker

I can't wait to celebrate this weekend. Saturday I will be sleeping in my home. It would have been my beloved grandmothers 97 birthday on Sunday. I have lots of stuff to do over there so I will be busy. Plus I'm going to bring my knitting. I'm so excited, this weekend can't come fast enough!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yay yay yay for going home Woodpecker!!! :bouncy:

Frazzle, I think it IS the detergent. Yesterday I washed sheets, and today I put on very freshly washed clothes, and now I have hives worse than ever! My whole tummy is covered, and my legs, and chest, and they itch and hurt! I'm really glad it's not some food, though. That would make life difficult. Well, more difficult. Thank goodness for cortisone cream! :teehee:


----------



## Marchwind

Off to add Philip on Ravelry. I love that blanket SvenskaFlicka. I think your plan soundalike a good one for his knitting career. We need a few pictures of Philip in his scarf. Maybe he needs an account on HT so he can come here to join us


----------



## Geoprincess55

SvenskaFlicka - as dyed-in-the-wool grin Whovians, my DH and I are very impressed with Philip's scarf! Awesome job! Please let him know.

Raccoon breath - like your turkey photos. I would like to have some turkeys but DH is not so sure. We have been told by someone that they are hard to raise. The exact phase was, "turkeys just sit around all day thinking up ways to die".

Woodpecker- such good news! Have a blessed and relaxing weekend.

I'll be heading up to Grand Rapids, MN this evening. Anyone up that way free to meet for coffee/lunch tomorrow?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I think he should come over and join us. He wanted me to just make him a Ravelry account where I could post his projects, but I said No, he should do it so he can keep track of patterns he wants to knit. I'll take the small victories as they come. 

I'm going to set him up with socks this evening, on double points. I'm sure he'll do fine, but I hope he can stand the smaller yarn!


----------



## raccoon breath

GeoPrincess - I've heard that too. I've had a lot of problems raising the fast growing meat ones (white and bronzes commonly seen in feed stores). I swear..those fast growing white and bronzes are like raising meat chickens. They are dumb as door knobs and not a whole lot of fun for me to raise. I raise heritage turkey breeds, old varieties. They are much smarter than the others, survival rates are higher and they do interesting things like perch on top of a 6 ft chain link fence at night. The tom is too big to do that now but the hens fly around and sometimes are on the roof of the house playing. If something is lurking around at night, the hens will start calling out. Heritage turkeys are the way to go if you do it. When ordering by mail, I order when its warm and feed them Grogel Plus B as soon as they arrive. Then, keep them warm and eating. I raised an eastern wild turkey last year. Some hatcheries carry them and that guy was super smart, but would rape the chickens and the poor things never walked the same after. He'd squish them and they'd walk goose step like Hitler's army afterward. And, he did end up killing some of the hens. I had turkey hens for him but he was confused and would mount the chickens and the goats when they were laying around. lol Overall, the eastern wild turkeys are my favorite. 

Kasota - The goats do look neat.


----------



## Kasota

Svenska - I totally agree that he should dive in and join us! 

RB, I totally agree on the heritage turkey. MUCH easier to raise! 

Geoprincess, I wish I had the day free to go meet up with you! Too much on my plate...I need to get my car looked at (it's doing the rattle rattle thing that sounds like an exhaust hanger is loose) and I absolutely need to get my hair cut and colored and I have to pick up tabs for the van my son is using. And then there is the list (not sure what is on it but it will be there) that mom puts together for me for the weekend. Calgon...take me awaaaay! I would much rather go to a yarn shop and go out for coffee. 

All I really want to do is sit and spin a bit. I have one more video that WIHH sent that I want to watch more carefully before sending them back home. I have surely enjoyed having the loan of them! I think I am going to order How I Spin so that I have that in my own collection. Once I get the Traveller going I want my sister to bve able to give it a try and she doesn't have internet. I'm sure she would enjoy being able to watch that vid and I know I will make use of it also. 

So I am hoping for some spin time this weekend!


----------



## Taylor R.

Two days off work in a row!! Woohoo! We're watching family movies tonight (while I spin because it's easier to use my spindle and pay attention that try to follow a pattern). Tomorrow is date night! I've found making yarn far more often than finished objects lately.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Praise the Lord for your report, Dreamy.

Went to PT today. Therapist said I was over doing it
 

I asked about spinning & she asked if I could stop after 15 minutes ..

Um, NO.

I am soooo thankful for being able to take showers again!


----------



## Marchwind

SvenskaFlicka how about a pair of boot socks with a thicker yarn for Philip?

As of yesterday at 12:30 I am on vacation :bouncy: I have 10 day off work and I have no real plans. The only thing I'm going to try to do is to be strict with myself about treating the time I spend working on things around the house as work. Meaning, I will get up and get dressed on weekdays and spend classic work hours as work and do just that, work on my house. I need to put away boxes that are still out and reorganize the basement storage area and super clean the rest of the basement. I still have boxes I'm living out of which is ridiculous. I plan on working on transferring all the things I have packed in boxes in storage into storage bins. That is going to be a year long project. There is a serious lack of space in this house and I need to figure out how to use what I have wisely. I also need to let go of things I have. I have favorite clothes that are thread bare that I have hung onto because I love them but really I don't need them. I need to let them go. The rest of the time, not the designated work time, I will do whatever I darn well please. I also am planning nap times too


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

C'mon Marchie ... give yourself a break. Everyone knows a woman can do twice the wirk in half the time as a man, so how about 4 days of 2 hours working, 1 hour off, repeat, then 2 hours working for 4 days.

Oh! Also found out from my therapist that no bare foot this summer & no Crocs either 
.... GAH! I have to get real shoes?


----------



## Marchwind

real shoes. Oh Cyndi feel for you. I couldn't stand summer if I couldn't go barefoot. What about sandles?

I'm sure my days will be abbreviated some . Especially if I get finished with the days project early. I need to get my taxes done too and take the dogs out if it continues to be nice. Today was a beautiful sunny and warm day.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Sandles are out ... never could stand anything between my toes anyway.

Shoes need to be ankle supporting. Ewwww.

So ... I went out on the deck barefoot tonight to look at the half moon.

Now that I've thumbed my nose at the 'authorities', I'm sitting back with my ankle up with a cold rice bag on it & knitting my 4th pair of socks for the year.

Oh! I blocked the Elm shawl knitted from GAM's corriedale & CVM 3-ply yarn. What a gorgeous yarn! Stitches stand out so well. Thanks GAM! 

It's spring cleaning time ... I usually won't start my seeds until slring cleaning is finishrd but I think I'll make a concession this year.

Fiber guild in the morning ... a different guild meeting on Tuesday. Paul is going back to our friend's house tomorrow to disperse the goat & sheep (St Croix) flocks. Just have the American Guinea Hog herd (about 24) left to disperse. We'll be contacting the AGH association tomorrow to see if they can help.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Poor Cyndi... I can hardly stand to wear shoes in summer either! Maybe you can get some nice ventilated ones? 

Marchwind, have you ever tried the Flylady system of cleaning and decluttering? I've recently started it. Her motto is "your house didn't get this way overnight, and it won't get clean overnight either!" She has a lot of great systems for decluttering, getting rid of things, and getting things slowly tidy. So far, I like it a lot. (The thing that really appeals to me is that she is a huge advocate of only having to do 15 minutes of cleaning a day, plus a few little routines that keep things clean. This leaves me more knitting time!) 

Tonight, Philip and I staged a recreation (sort of) of a famous picture of Tom Baker, the fourth Doctor, in his scarf. So here is a good picture of Philip wearing his scarf, finally! (He told me later he will probably even wear his scarf in the summer, lol!)


----------



## gone-a-milkin

Hey Cyndi, I saw your shawl. It came out beautifully. 
I am glad you liked my handspun.
I knew you would do something wonderful with it. 

So now do you have to crawl upstairs and get some more yarn?


----------



## sharplady

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Yay yay yay for going home Woodpecker!!! :bouncy:
> 
> Frazzle, I think it IS the detergent. Yesterday I washed sheets, and today I put on very freshly washed clothes, and now I have hives worse than ever! My whole tummy is covered, and my legs, and chest, and they itch and hurt! I'm really glad it's not some food, though. That would make life difficult. Well, more difficult. Thank goodness for cortisone cream! :teehee:


 You can also take a couple of benadryl tablets and that will also help but only if they do not put you to sleep. (Unless you need an excuse for a nap of course!)


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

sharplady said:


> You can also take a couple of benadryl tablets and that will also help but only if they do not put you to sleep. (Unless you need an excuse for a nap of course!)


Benadryl does put me to sleep. So I just take it before bed. Makes them quiet down at least, and less angry the next day.


----------



## Marchwind

Cyndi with ankle support too, arggggg :sob: I don't think I could stand it. Maybe you can get a pair of army boots and your kids can tell their friends that my mom wears cam at boots. Anyway, I so feel for you it's a hard rule to follow. Are you also going to PT/OT? Just take it easy around the house and don't get lulled into falling into your old patterns and start rushing around.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

still celebrating Woodpecker's wonderful news!!!!!!! Yee haw!!!! that is a huge burden lifted.

I like the "FlyLady" also, Svenskaflicka- have a specific goal, set a timer, and then fly to it!

There is "spring cleaning" to be done but right now, we are just enjoying these last (?) lazy midwinter weekends. Thi is our "den" time- where we go to rest and heal. Time for productivity is when the weather turns. 

Y'all say a little prayer for me- I am pretty miserable. I have to withhold my stomach meds until Tuesday's endoscopy (camera passed through my mouth down into my stomach) and my nights have been horrific. When you can't eat and you can't sleep and you can't take the meds that would help... :sob: 

Think I will drown my misery in some knitting.


----------



## Kasota

((((WIHH))))) Sure keeping you in prayers!


----------



## Marchwind

WIHH how aweful. Would it help you to drink some tea. Ginger is really good for tummies, maybe some ginger tea, or mint, or chamomile tea or all three mixed together. Wishing you relief.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Poor WIHH... I agree with ginger tea. Or maybe a ginger cookie or two.


----------



## Miz Mary

WOODPECKER ......WOOHOO !!! Prasing The Lord !

WIHH, praying for you ....... Peppermint Ginger tea helps , what a bout a hot water bottle ? 

We had 60 degrees and sun yesterday .... I got alot cleaned up in the gardens !! SO much to do , but now its raining again .......


----------



## Taylor R.

We've had some lovely weather as well, but of course I've been at work so I've gotten nothing done outside. I'm off Monday and it's supposed to be between 60 and 70, though, so I'll be heading out to get some beds worked up. I participated in the seed swap at our co-op, so I already have most of my seeds waiting to either be started or direct seeded. It's cleaning day here today. My husband does a great job of keeping up with things like dishes and picking up, but the more intricate jobs have piled up lately.

WIHH, sending you comforting thoughts.

Marchie, isn't time off just the bee's knees!? It's so amazing to feel like you actually have the time to do the things that need done.

Kelsey, your recreation is great!


----------



## tryskal

WIHH - Big Hugs and comforting thoughts coming your way.

Got no crochet done yesterday. So tired after work that I just crashed. Now I am getting ready to head to work again. Ugh!

Now.....are you ready for this? My son just met & helped Mr. Richard Dreyfuss at Barnes & Noble in Harker Heights. He didn't recognize him at first. He even told a joke & Mr. Dreyfuss laughed at it. How neat for my son. Kyle (my son) said that one of his co-workers had to call another B&N for something for Mr. Dreyfuss. The co-worker was like, "I have a Mr. Richard Dreyfuss here looking for ..........." The co-worker didn't know who he was at all.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Svenska, Love your recreation of the 4th Doctor!! Philip's scarf is great!!

WIHH, will be keeping you in prayers, oh the misery.

I think I'm going to start my seeds today


----------



## Kasota

Got my hair cut. YAY! Added power steering to the car and now the whining sound is gone. YAY! Made an appointment for her 5 year checkup which is necessary to maintain the lifetime engine, tranny and drivetrain warranty. YAY! Got the car washed. She is blue again now instead of salty white. YAY! 

The sun is out. Some melting going on. My sister is taking mom to WalMart and I will actually have some alone time. That happens once in a blue moon. YAAAAY!!!


----------



## Kasota

I got my cable/internet bill and my rates are going up by 30.00 a month. Really? REALLY? 

I would honestly cancel the cable but with mom being housebound it is an outlet for her. She loves the cooking shows, DIY shows, National Geographic, the news and all the Christian channels. 

Rats.


----------



## Pearl B

WIHH,
I will be keeping you in my prayers!

MLF, I hope you get something worked out for shoes!

Tryskal,
Its been along time since Ive seen RD in anything, I had to think for a moment too. Still that's really cool for your son!

Kasota,
That's a drag about the cable bill. 

Svenska,
Your hubby did a wonderful job on the Dr. Who scarf!


----------



## hercsmama

A little gift from me to all of ya'll today.
[YOUTUBE][ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2VCwBzGdPM&list=RDE2VCwBzGdPM[/ame][/YOUTUBE]

Going to be in the high 60's today, I'm in a frightfully good mood, and Keith and I are off to the Bike show in Kearney!
I'll post more later!

Have no idea what I did wrong, but you can watch it twice, lol!


----------



## Marchwind

Oh I love Satchmo . He was my favorite as a child too.


----------



## Woodpecker

I will be keeping you in my prayers WIHH.


----------



## Kasota

Whilst waiting for the cable guy I decided to organize some of my stuff. It's amazing what I found!

I found a flower press that is used to press the color and shape of the flower on to fabric. Certain flowers work especially well, like pansies. I had forgotten I bought it and have never even used it. I am going to make some small framed items to sell at craft shows and make some covers for journals. 

I found the canning books that my mom gave me when I moved away from home when I was 19 years old. They are dated in the 1940's and full of her notes and some recipes for pickles.  What a treasure!

I found the huge old button tin (still full of buttons) I used to play in when I was little. Mom used to thread a crewel needle with some yarn and I would sit and string up the buttons and make pretend necklaces. Kept me out of her hair. The buttons have that old vintage smell to them. Some of them I remember from clothing that we had. Mom never threw away a button. Buttons were removed from old clothes before they were turned into rags. Nothing was to be wasted. 

I found a slew of knitting needles. They range from very itty bitty to a set of 38's!! I found some wooden ones still in their original packaging and some vintage double points - about 5 sets of those. One knitting needle is a lonely spare - so dinged up and the tip is all bent. It is a treasure. When I was little the window at the top of the stairs had lost it's weight and would not stay open. Mom used to stick this big old knitting needle in the window to hold it up. I think I was the one who bent it. LOL! 

Now to see if I can find that video I stashed that taught a person how to cast on in a way that makes for a more snug edge than the way I have been doing it. I am determined to make those wrist warmers! 

I figure if I can learn to use these vintage needles and I get the hang of things I will be able to justify getting some better needles. 

It kinda feels like Christmas.


----------



## Woodpecker

Kasota said:


> Whilst waiting for the cable guy I decided to organize some of my stuff. It's amazing what I found!
> 
> I found a flower press that is used to press the color and shape of the flower on to fabric. Certain flowers work especially well, like pansies. I had forgotten I bought it and have never even used it. I am going to make some small framed items to sell at craft shows and make some covers for journals.
> 
> I found the canning books that my mom gave me when I moved away from home when I was 19 years old. They are dated in the 1940's and full of her notes and some recipes for pickles.  What a treasure!
> 
> I found the huge old button tin (still full of buttons) I used to play in when I was little. Mom used to thread a crewel needle with some yarn and I would sit and string up the buttons and make pretend necklaces. Kept me out of her hair. The buttons have that old vintage smell to them. Some of them I remember from clothing that we had. Mom never threw away a button. Buttons were removed from old clothes before they were turned into rags. Nothing was to be wasted.
> 
> I found a slew of knitting needles. They range from very itty bitty to a set of 38's!! I found some wooden ones still in their original packaging and some vintage double points - about 5 sets of those. One knitting needle is a lonely spare - so dinged up and the tip is all bent. It is a treasure. When I was little the window at the top of the stairs had lost it's weight and would not stay open. Mom used to stick this big old knitting needle in the window to hold it up. I think I was the one who bent it. LOL!
> 
> Now to see if I can find that video I stashed that taught a person how to cast on in a way that makes for a more snug edge than the way I have been doing it. I am determined to make those wrist warmers!
> 
> I figure if I can learn to use these vintage needles and I get the hang of things I will be able to justify getting some better needles.
> 
> It kinda feels like Christmas.


What a treat, you deserve it!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Once my quilting teacher set us up with flowers, muslin, hammers, and boards and we made wall hangings with the flower poundings. That was a fun day.


----------



## BlueberryChick

WIHH, praying for a good night for you and peace and comfort for the test you are facing.

I went to Augusta, GA, today for a fiber arts guild meeting. It's so much fun to get together with other spinners/knitters/crocheters and all sorts of fibery folks! We meet at a small art gallery and have such a nice time talking life and fiber. It takes me an hour each way, but is well worth the time.


----------



## tryskal

Surprise! My Sister (from Minnesota) and her youngest daughter drove down here over the weekend. The only one who knew they were coming was my Mom. She said she had such a hard time keeping the secret. They'll be here all week. Can't wait to spend some one-on-one time with them!

Gonna end up getting in trouble at work. Thought I was supposed to be there at 1:30 pm yesterday. I was supposed to be there at 1:15. Target has such odd times for their work hours. Really hoping this is the week that my former job calls me & wants me back.


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota look up the Cable Cast-on, or the Knitted Cast-on.

Great treasures!


----------



## Taylor R.

tryskal, your schedule sounds like mine! My shift yesterday started at 1:50. Who does that??! What on earth is wrong with 1:30 or 2:00.


----------



## Geoprincess55

Home sick today with viral crud. I hate using my days off for illness. I felt a little better after sleeping away the morning, so thought a little fiber therapy would help. However, I learned some things... Do not try a new knitting technique for socks on itty bitty needles, when your head is pounding. Do not try to spin with long, loose bed-head hair.


----------



## Kasota

Thanks, Marchwind! I will look those up! 

GeoPrincess I hope you feel better soon! 

Tryskal, hope you enjoy your time with family! That is just awesome!  

BBChick - glad you could get some face to face time with fibery friends!  

Svenskaflicka who ever thought of a hammer as an artistic device to use with flowers! LOL! 

I went to my brother's place late yesterday and again today after work to start hauling what can be salvaged out of his pole barn. It is quite a mess. Some things are simply toast. Other things survived that I would never have guessed would have - like my old wood and rawhide snowshoes. Not a scratch on them and buried under heaven knows how much debris, snow, broken wood and metal roofing. Some of my power tools - like my Dewalt Sliding Miter saw are beyond saving. A section of a beam came down on my tool area and cracked the thing in pieces. My compressor - I am not sure yet. It *might* be okay. I found some things I forgot I had. My pressure canner is ok. There was even a big old box of mason jars that survived. Other things...smashed to pieces. Well, at least my brother is ok.  He lost a lot of things, too. Some things - they can be replaced. Other things are harder...like the windshield he FINALLY found for an antique car he is restoring. Took him years to find it and now it is toast. Ugh. Everything in there is muddy and dirty and dusty and wet. The rubbermaid bins held up the best. Some of them compacted but did not break and the contents are just fine. I should write them a letter. Maybe they will gift me with some new bins. LOL!


----------



## mamajohnson

Wow! Ya'll have been busy.... Just did some catch up reading.

Cyndi, I sure hope you figure out the shoe thing. You have my condolences.

Woohooo!!! Way to go Woodpecker!!

WIHH - hoping for some relief and good news from you. 

Love the Who Scarf!!! He will need to be sure and friend everyone on Ravelry!

So, I am just plodding along...need to get back to the sewing machine and sock knitting. I am down to the last 12 dance alterations. Naturally I am having to totally remake all 12 outfits. taking it apart and redoing the whole thing. oh. joy. (not) 

Anyway - I got my new washer!!!! :dance: It is awesome. We also had a new a/c unit delivered Friday. DH's brother will be installing it over the next few weeks. It will be awesome to have an a/c unit that works this summer. the one we had barely worked at all over the last few years.

DH is working on the gardens now. Kids are on Spring Break, and he is working them good. We hope to get in some greens and peas and such over the next week or so.

The stress of work has let up a bit, and I am getting to keep more normal hours. 8-5 baby! 
Ok, off to work on other things now. I will be back to catch up again later.


----------



## Taylor R.

Well, I was hoping nice weather would mean getting out to get my gardens cleared out..instead, we drove out to my dad's and did his. We do quite a bit of the work out there as we get most of what we are able to preserve out of his garden. We also worked on clearing out the area intended for the chickens. I got chicks ordered (not to be delivered for a bit yet) and I got the brooder set up. I also think we'll be setting up a little brooder at our house..my kids are way too excited about this for them to not be able to be around the chicks every day. I think we'll plan for the house chicks to be their special pet chickens at Papa's house.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I saw a Rubbermaid ad once that had a lady showing how her wedding dress survived a fire in a heavy duty rubbermaid tote. Maybe they would pay you for an ad!


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota how depressing, I can only imagine. I think you should write to Rubbermaid, did you get any photos?

Kasota don't for get about the great short videos on http://knittinghelp.com. They have all the cast-ons and the videos are clear and short so you can watch them over and over again.

GeoP I hope you feel better soon


----------



## IowaLez

WIHH, hope the endo goes okay today. Make the doc give you some propofol to knock you out. It goes better that way. Ask me how I know....

Svenska, It is really important that you don't let the hives remain active. You really need to use the Benadryl even tho it makes you sleepy. Often it only makes a person sleepy for half an hour or so. Leaving the hives untreated is risky, and can make your reaction get worse over time, or it can suddenly flare up and and be dangerously bad. When you see your doctor, s/he can prescribe other medications to take care of it. My daughter had that near-death episode with the Tylenol, and now she has to take a combo of* 7 or 8* meds at once to stop it, plus carry an epi-pen. I recommend you check out the BioKlean laundry detergent. It is free of just about everything that could affect a person negatively, and it is eco-friendly, not particularly expensive, either. No petroleum products, SLS, Ammonia, 100% free of tons more nasty stuff I didn't even know was even in detergent. I got it on Amazon as part of my monthly Subscribe and Save order. If you want to sample it I could send you some, I got a 10# box of it.

On the home front, been very busy with work and developing a large website that is responsive to the size of the screen it is viewed on, like on a smartphone. I'm selling lots of seeds this Spring, filling packets and writing notes to the customers using up my time, too. The wild birds are still going thru tons of food, so now I embarrass Stan even more in town, by calling the big grain and feed company (3 giant warehouses with their own railroad spur) to get prices, and have them pull 50# sacks of various grains for him to pick up. He walks in the door and they instantly say "Oh, you're Stan. Here, ya go," and have the sacks at the counter waiting. When I call they ask my name and his. Yesterday I had to get 100 pounds of millet and cracked corn, and some niger seeds. Stan says I treat him like he's stupid, but I do it to have it all ready for him, to save him time. But now i also do it to have some fun with it.

Kids came to pick up two farm kittens and they are just like my Felix, from the same farm, and they are also fascinated with flushing toilets, like him. I wonder if it's becuz Tina keeps the kitten box in the bathroom??? So we had a Mini Me here when flushing, with big tabby Felix standing in the doorway intently watching the little tabby kitten looking over the rim, and Felix got so excited to play with them! It was great fun.

A week ago Sunday, we Skyped with Abbas, and my little, almost-6-yo granddaughter, Leah, spent a good half hour, at least, talking to him with me. She is a real cutie, and he was charmed by her. She talked up a storm, after showing him the kitten scratch on her finger, the bandaid on her toe, and then she began making hearts, Xs, and Os with her fingers and hands for him, and he sent her hearts and kisses and hugs back. I asked him how old his wife Farahnaz is, and he said she is 48. Okay, he is 62. But later, when I thought about it, that makes her *12 years old* when their first child was born! I am going to have to ask about that next time. When I see them on camera together, they are very close, very loving and tender, they exchange little smiles, and glances that only loving couples do, so it couldn't have been traumatic for her. I know that Abbas is a good kind man. It is part of their culture to marry young. Who am I to say it's wrong?

Oh, and he told me that 3 weeks ago, some of their friends had a big party. They rented a ballroom and had music and dancing until 3am. He said they all drank lots of whiskey and wine and got toasted! I asked how they could do that, wasn't it against the rules, and he said everybody makes wine and stuff at home, no problemo. "Everybody do it", he emphasized. "They make good whiskey and wine!" He wants me to find a college or uni near us, his youngest daughter has a degree in urban planning, but wants to get an even higher degree in the US. He had asked if I or my kids had been to college, and I was embarrassed to say no. Yesterday I found the University of Wisconsin-Madison has a program for that, and it is just over 2 hours from us.

And I will be starting a new thread on here later today, my new obsession is knotted Oriental carpets. I have been researching the yarn, sheep, fibers, number of plies, and I just read a fascinating, amazing, culturally enlightening book called "The World Is a Carpet: 4 Seasons in an Afghan Village", by Anna Badkhen, published in Spring of 2013. I have been buying all sorts of out-of-print books for this, used at good prices, and Stan hasn't figured out yet that I want my son to build me a small Tabriz loom to learn how to do it. A proper quality rug has 244 knots per *square inch*, a larger carpet may have 1-3 or MORE* MILLION* knots in it, and takes 7-8 months to make! A woman would pay $70 for the yarn from the carpet dealer, and he would buy the finished product, pay $200 for it,and it gets sold a few more times to get it to the US or Europe. I have some good stuff to post for people here to read/see.

The frostline here has gone to at least 7.5 feet deep, according to some city workers Stan overheard in the grocery store the other day. The town's water mains are at 7 feet. We have been mostly okay, our pipes are above ground, and we can work on them when needed. The snow is melting a lot here, but with snow stacked up to 10 feet high on some parts of the road, it is melting with nowhere to go, so the driveway and all gravel roads are an awful muddy mess and impassable in some places. The lesser-maintained cross street here is a big sheet of ice now, so it is hardly used. Earlier this Winter the wind created a drift over 8 feet high across the whole avenue width at that intersection, and the county spent at least 4 hours with big equipment trying to clear it over two days. Nobody could get out until they punched a hole in it one lane wide, and the salt/sand truck driver had to take four runs at it to make it through the darn thing, even tho he had a huge pointed plow on the front.

Sending positive thoughts to all who need them.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I have changed my detergent to some nice all-natural stuff we found at Whole Foods, and so far, I'm not getting any more hives... except for I stupidly wore socks washed with the old stuff to dance last night, and now I have two hive spots on my foot. So I'm pretty mush washing EVERYTHING. I have stacks of "safe" clothes on my bedroom floor, and everything in the closet (except for some summer things I know I never washed with the bad detergent) is a no-no. Dressing nicely is difficult, to say the least.

I'm sewing a fancy Victorian dress today out of silk. It's a good day.


----------



## Woodpecker

I had treatment yesterday and saw my doctor. So I got the complete details of the scan unfortunately the cancer is still active but thank God it is being contained.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Woodpecker, you are fighting a good fight- keep it up- stay positive. I don't think you can ever underestimate the power of optimism and purposeful intent to get healthy and stay that way. You can do this, you are BIGGER than any disease. I have friends that have fought cancer conventionally and unconventionally and the ones that lived the fullest, longest lives have been the ones that remained positve- even in the face of terrible odds and statistics. 

And as ever, you will be in my prayers. 

I had my EGD today (esophagogastroduodenoscopy) and thankfully, it was negative for anything scary. Lez, the propofol was lovely- best nap I have had since my colonoscopy! :goodjob:

BUT, after seeing my doctor and talking to the surgeon, we are not going to quit looking for the culprit. I have an ultrasound scheduled for Friday and if that is inconclusive, we will schedule a CAT scan. 

I am pleased with my team of doctors and their proactive approach.

THANK YOU all for your prayers, postive energy, good juju, happy mojo, incense burning, whatever you wish to contribute- I am fall or it.  Thank you! It was so comforting to know that others were thinking about me and lifting me on wings of care, concern, and prayer.


----------



## Marchwind

WIHH I'm not sure just what you symptoms are but you may want to talk to Karen about what she went through a few years ago. She finally got it all figured out but it took her about 4 years and lots of similar testing and tons of meds. including a trip to Mayo. She may have some insight and ideas for you.


----------



## Kasota

Hello, all!

WIHH, I was sure thinking of you today. I'm glad you got through it and nothing scary was found! That's great you have doctors who are doing their best Sherlock Holmes to find the culprit. When I was very sick last April and came close to meeting my Maker it was a CT scan that found at least one of the culprits. Had it not been for that CT scan I would be minus a kidney if not my life. Honestly, I had digestive troubles and was exhausted all the time. I thought I had IBD and maybe Lymes on top of it - but no I had a massive infection that had hit my kidneys, my liver and my colon and was wreaking havoc on the rest of me, too. Who knew? So much for self-diagnosis. 

I have become a great believer in CT scans. Not that they are the be-all end-all, but it honestly saved my life. That and a team of very thorough physicians. Now that the culprit was found and has been slain ... my digestive troubles are literally gone with the exception that I have diverticulitis that I have to be watchful of. I honestly feel better than I have in a decade. 

Woodpecker, I SO agree with WIHH and the positive thoughts and attitude. And being gentle with yourself, too. My aunt was diagnosed with a very strange blood cancer in her early 40's. She lived in Indiana and had to come to Mayo because that was the closest place that even knew anything about it. They gave her 5 years. She always had such a positive attitude, though, and just kept doing what she needed to for treatment but also simply living her life and being happy. She lived well into her 90's and spent decades with cancer that was there but sure didn't stop her...and it was not the cancer that caused her passing. Her ticker simply gave out. Even in her last year she was still traveling and canning and knitting socks.  May you do likewise. We will continue to hold you in our best thoughts and prayers!  

Svenska - I'm glad you found what's causing those hives! 

IowaLez, you have been some kind of busy! Wow! Sounds like you have all kinds of endeavors on your plate! 

Marchie - thanks for that link!  I am so determined to give this a go.... Oh, for a day off where I could just sit and knit a little and spin a little, knit a little, spin a little! 

I was back at my brother's today for another load. Ugh. Talk about depressing. I feel like there is this huge pile of all the bits and pieces of my life all strewn about and broken. There are a few things I feel sad about. Mostly it is just the immensity of it...and seeing so much of my life history in shambles...and I wonder where all the time and the dreams went to. 

On a POSITIVE note - I found some things that were NOT destroyed that are precious beyond words. TWO boxes of family photos. I don't even know how they ended up in his barn. Several boxes of things from my son when he was a baby. Quilts that I made for him. A box of his school papers. Chubby letters all scrawled across a page in crayon, "I love you, mama!" The afghan my mother made me when I was pregnant with him. A box of little "treasures" - rocks from here or there, the china statue of a Victorian man and woman that sat on our piano when I was a kid. We used to call them George and Martha Washington. The blue glass horses my cousins gave me one year - my very first "grown up" present. I found my collection of oil lamps. 

I was able to save the books and the papers and photos. More canning jars made it. I have boxes of electric fencing stuff that I will sell. Leftovers from wiring up the barn - I can use those when I build a garage hopefully this summer. 

So depressing and yet some huge positives, too. I'm thankful I already had a storage unit rented and I can just move stuff in there. Otherwise I would have no place to put what I could salvage.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Marchwind, I will message Karen on FB- I remember now that she was having issues as well. Thank you for the suggestion!

Kasota, as I was listening to the dripping- our tin roofed garage/shop let go of its snow and we had that huge avalanche - I thought of you and your things buried beneath the wreckage of that garage. 

I am so sorry but so thankful that at least some of the things that really mattered are salvageable.

Lez, your energy amazes me.


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota I'm and glad you are finding some silver to line your clouds with. It's always there if you just look. It sounds like some of your most previous treasures were spared, how wonderful . I love finding the art and letters my kids made for me when they were wee little boys. It just warms my heart! I miss those cubby little hands and sleepy heads that smell of sleep and all the snuggles <sigh>. Now I have puppies and dogs.

Well we got hit last night with another winter storm. I think it is old man winter giving his last push but Mother Earth is winning. After several days of glorious days in the upper 30's and lower 40's with endless sunshine, we had a lot of melting, a lot. My driveway was clear of all snow and ice for the first time all winter. The storm bagan as rain and switched to heavy wet snow around midnight. It looks like we got a minium of 5" possibly 8". It's supposed to snow all day.

Kasota I think of you every day I leave my house. There is a house I drive by, they have an attached garage and the roof caved in on the garage. What a mess. I had seem inside that garage when the door was open before. They had it packed to the gills with stuff. They have a POD in the driveway but I doubt that will be large enough.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

we're supposed to get snow this evening and tonight. This is the "in between" the seasons stuff. Kasota got some lake effect snow last night, I see. 

No matter how much we get, it won't be around for long. There is still over 2 1/2 feet everywhere but I did see one of my firepit log rounds starting to pop up. :bouncy: :dance: 

The melt is occurring big time - the sun gets stronger and more intense everyday after playing hide and seek all winter - just sneaking along the southern horizon for a few hours each day - there is lots of dripping and running water across the roads - the only problem is the freeze/thaw will make the roads treacherous as well as the snowmobile trails. 

But is still only 12ÂºF out there right now.


----------



## tryskal

Happy Wednesday ya'll. Been talking to God about all the problems & joys you guys are experiencing. Things are going to turn out all right. I just know it.

Yesterday was a wonderful weather day here in Central Texas. Got up to 86 degrees. Of course, the winds came through last night & today's high is only supposed to be in the 50's. That wind woke me up last night. Thought someone was sitting outside my bedroom window revving their car engine. Then I wondered how someone got a car into my backyard. hahaha. The things we think when we're half asleep.

Got to do some retail therapy with my sisters, nieces, Dad & son yesterday. AND we got my Dad to go to a Chinese Buffet. That was a major accomplishment. Don't know why he doesn't like them. Think it has to do with him being in Vietnam all those years ago.

WIHH - I can not imagine sitting there & hearing that snow let go. What a racket that must have been. Think I would have jumped 10 feet out of my own skin!

I love reading about you guy's day to day living. I know that sounds weird. But I really feel like I am getting to know you guys. Even though I am not a knitter...or spinner.....I feel like we're becoming one big happy family.


----------



## Woodpecker

I caught another mouse in my basement today. The snow is slowly melting here. I saw that all 10 of the garlic bulbs I planted in the fall came up. Thank God spring is finally on the way.


----------



## Kasota

Hello, all! 

Thank you all for the kind thoughts. It is a mess...but I will get through it. I took tomorrow off to just get it DONE. I am hoping my brother will be around and let me toss the three pieces of furniture that I can save into his truck...a small secretary, a small desk that I THOUGHT was toast and is not (blessing! it was my mom's when she was young) and a cedar chest) Being able to sleep in just a little (as in sleep in until 6) will help a great deal. I've been so tired I just feel shakey. Once it is all moved I will be able to relax. 

We did get hit with more snow. Ugh! I am tired of snow but WIHH and Marchwind are right - it will not last! Nope, it will not!    

Tryskal, I don't think it's weird at all to enjoy hearing about what's going on with folks and getting to know people. I'm also enjoying getting to know you, too! It doesn't matter if you don't knit or spin - we like having you here!  

Woodpecker, bummer about another mouse but at least you caught it!  

I have very exciting news! Today when I got home from work I had an email from Mother Hildegaard, breeder of Cotswold sheep. She said the shearing is done and my fleece is on it's way!! They had a professional spinner/weaver person come out to help them skirt the fleeces and she told me they picked this one out special for me. It is from a ewe named Ula who was a national champion in her youth and it is one of their very best fleeces. I can hardly wait to get it.  

Do you know what this means? It means I will have three fleeces. "Three Bags Full." hehehehehehe.


----------



## Taylor R.

We have chickies!! Ten sweet little babies who have spent the last few hours eating, drinking, and napping. The kids are totally in love. The dog is terrified. All pullets and future laying hens, their names are Jr., Henrietta, Loni, Penny, Emily, Charlotte, Lambie, Tinkerbell, Clover, and Shelly.

There are 100 more coming that will move in with my dad on Friday (quite a bit sooner than we anticipated).


----------



## Kasota

Taylor, how WONDERFUL! You have peeeps! :happy: 

We need pictures of peeps and kids!


----------



## Taylor R.

I'll get pictures tomorrow. We let them settle in tonight, but the kids will be dying to hold them when they get home from school tomorrow. The pictures of them in the brooder look crazy because of their red heat bulb.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Tomorrow I am going to a shearing day in Oxford! 

Yay!

Pictures afterwards.


----------



## tryskal

Ooooo Wheeee! I just gotta share!

I accidentally bought a size smaller pants the other day. They fit!

The weight loss is going slow. Really trying to gain endurance & strength instead of losing weight. Down 2 sizes in this last year. Yes!!!


----------



## Taylor R.

Slow and steady wins the race, tryskal!! There's a huge difference between changing your lifestyle and going on a diet. A diet is temporary. It sounds like the changes you're making will be life long.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Spring is definitely making inroads here. The hyacinths are blooming and a white flowering plant, that I can't remember the name of, is in full bloom. The Bradford pears in the area are blooming too. My yard is even getting a little color. It's all weeds, but it's green!

I got the tax information for my little business ready to go to our tax lady. Yay. It only takes me a couple of hours, but I tend to put it off until the last minute.

A friend is selling strawberries to raise money for a mission trip and my husband brought home 12 pints yesterday. I did a dehydrator load last night and will do another today. One dehydrator full yields about a quart of dried strawberries. With drying some and eating fresh, I expect to end up with 2 quarts. Preserving season has begun early this year.


----------



## Marchwind

Tryskl, the whole point of this thread is for us to learn a bit about each others lives. You are not strange for liking to read.

Kasota congratulations on the fleece. Let the hoard...ummm collecting begin.

Taylor I have fun with the chicks. Pictures would be great 

I tried to shovel yesterday afternoon. This snow is so heavy I had such a hard time and I couldn't get it finished or I would have injured myself.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Tonight at our fiber gathering, I am bringing samples of various breeds of sheep fleeces and talking about how to make the most of their characteristics.

Should be fun.

But it did make me realize :shocked: how many fleeces I have "down there" in the basement. 

I sent parts of three fleeces off to the mill in February for processing so that will be coming back to me one day. Yikes. 

I gotta get that Canadian Production Wheel PRODUCING! 

Did I tell y'all what his name is? It finally came to me. 

His name is 

*Vrombisassantes vieux grincheaux du Ste. Hyacinthe avec un poulet l&#8217;ecrou*

(which - loosely translated, means: Thundering/rumbling grumpy old man from Ste Hyacinthe with a chicken nut)





I gotta get to washing and spinning!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Oh my goodness, the things that have transpired this past week for my fiber family. You have all been in my thoughts and prayers

I've started PT twice a week. We've resolved most of the shoe dilemma using a compression sleeve. Still no sandals or crocs  and being barefoot is a rule that will undoubtedly be broken time and time again. Still no spinning for me yet.

I got my tomato & pepper seeds started, as well as some marjoram. It's a few weeks early, but I _really _needed to get my hands in soil. The snow is melting but the gardens are still under a couple feet of snow.


----------



## weever

That is quite the name, WIHH. May I ask if the name came to you while you were taking narcotics during your recent medical procedure? :gaptooth:


----------



## betty modin

As I've read of all the winter woes-severe weather, illness, injury and stress, I've kept a candle burning for you all. The winter woes here have been opposite of those faced by most of you-we've not had enough of it yet, and spring is arriving too early. 

While that may not seem to be a problem to most of you, here in the west our water comes from our winter high mountain snow pack. Not much rain falls from April through October-streams, creeks and rivers flow from snow melt in the high mountains or from snow fed springs.
Though we've had a bit more the past week or so, it's still worrisome for most of the region. I'm worried that this will mean a long and dangerous fire season-and I'm just acres from the Willamette National Forest...There are far too many green mountain peaks in this part of the Cascade Range-it looks more like November than March.

On a brighter note-
A few weeks ago, a neighbor came to the door just as I got home from work. She and her husband walk by daily, and she wanted to talk about fiber and spinning-she has seen me spinning at out local art and craft festival over the past few years. 
Years ago she took a weekend of spinning classes and bought a wheel-and has carted it around without using it all this time. We spent several hours together over the past weeks, trading fiber (my shetland for some alpaca and lama she had collected) and life stories. Her life has been much different than mine, and without the touchstone of fiber, we'd probably not have spent time getting to know each other better. What a pity that would have been.
She brought over some of her first wool yarn a couple of weeks ago. WOW, she's good! She has an artist's eye and talented hands-I think I'm going to be learning from her, and soon.

As the days begin to grow longer, may you find time to do all that your heart desires, to provide good things for those you love, to care for your home, and still have time to enjoy what means most to you-whatever that is-

betty


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Betty, I love when you post. Your words are like a stream over rocks in a river bed, singing a song of life.

Wishing you wetter weather and wishing spring will get here soon


----------



## Marchwind

Cyndi that us the perfect analogy of what Betty's posts are like, perfect!

Betty if I could ship some of this snow to you I would happily do it. We also needed all of this moisture the Great Lakes water level was greatly reduced over the last couple of years. All of this snow, we hope, will bring it back up to normal levels. Unfortunately it will most likely also bring some flooding from all the rivers. The farmers and fruit growers will be very happy as long as theycan get into the field to plant. Do you have problems with the wild when there is not enough water? Do they tend to come to more populated areas to feed and drink?

My physical therapy is going well but very slowly. I'm combining myofascial release and PT. Because the injury is so old everything has gotten sort of frozen. They now have movement in the joint, we are beginning to build strength and dexterity. I'll probably have it like it was again, that makes me angry that the original doctor dropped the ball. If I had gotten it taken care of right away it wouldn't have taken so long and I'd probably would have it just like it was. Oh well.


----------



## hercsmama

Everyone is so busy, including me. I read all the time, just don't always take the time to post.
Let's see, we've been running fencing here, so far another 5 acres is cross fenced, and our Yaks are due to arrive in about another week or two!!
We are looking at new siding for the Broken house and Garage, another pallet of manure is due to arrive Saturday for the garden, also getting the materials amassed for our High Tunnel we are building this year. So much to do!!!
Fiber wise, not a lot going on I'm afraid......


----------



## IowaLez

hercsmama,

You should get some back issues of Wild Fibers magazine. Many issues have lots of yak stories and info. That's the only fiber magazine I subscribe to any more.

One thing you gotta know, is that *yaks can only be confined by extremely strong fences.* They can go thru anything and they like to wander. In the WF magazine is a regular contributor from Maine, where the guy has a very remote farm, and he is pretty much snowed in all winter. It's called the Yak Outback. His fences should contain military tanks, but the yaks just breeze thru them.

You might want to read some issues before your yaks arrive. Chris Delaney includes lots of yak info, and his stories in the mag are often hysterically funny. I'd be happy to loan you some issues if you want.

A side note, yesterday I ruptured a bursa in my left knee. Within minutes I had this giant, bulging lump on my knee cap, and I freaked. Thankfully my new Dr in town is available the same day, so I could be seen fast. He numbed it up, and drained it with a syringe (lots of clear yellow serous fluid) and injected some cortisone into it to reduce the severe inflammation. Now I have to keep from bending it, keep a very tight ace bandage on it to keep it from puffing up again til it heals, and keep ice packs on it. :flame:

I think I injured it from kneeling before the bathroom vanity, where my cranky princess cat Julie spends a lot of time sleeping. It's warm from a furnace vent underneath, and she is protected from Felix waging war wither her, and when the hated garnddaughters some to visit. Julie loathes little kids, and Felix. I kneel on the bathroom rug, but that must not be enough padding.

So watch yourself if you kneel a lot! Get knee pads or lots of soft rugs under you. I was going get back into spinning this weekend, but now I don't know if I can.

On a really cool note, three weeks ago or so, *Seed Savers Exchange* in Decorah sent me a seed request. They are growing my Old Time German pole beans in the public Diversity Garden at Heritage Farm this Summer, yesterday *Johnny's Selected Seeds *sent me a seed request with a real *company check.* Last year I got a seed request from *Jerry Baker from Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds!!!!!
*

I am stoked!!!!!


----------



## Geoprincess55

Hercsmama - you order/ship in manure?!! DH and I have been staring, stunned, at the manure heap and at a loss for what to do with it all. Wasn't so bad when it was covered with 4 feet of snow but now... Who knew a few critters could supply such generous amounts of um, compost.


----------



## hercsmama

Lez, thanks for the tips!!
Geo, only for this year, we just moved out here last March, and have been doing more restoring, and building, than critter tending. So we don't have a manure pile, yet. Unless you count dogs and cats....:yuck:
The cattle we ran last year, well, were just free ranging all over the place, it's like a treasure hunt out there to gather that stuff.
But my compost pile is about 10x10 after this last year of concerted effort, and by next year this time, we should have enough of our own "poop-apalooza"
to feed the soil well!:sing:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I think the shearing day was a success! At least it was a fun morning! 

Char and I were the first ones there, bright and early at 8:30. Others started to show up about 9:30, when we were trying to herd the rams into their own holding pen for shearing. (One ram ran right at Char. She freaked and squeaked, at which point the ram startled and ran away. It was funny.) There was a whole busload of city slickers that spent more time trying to pose for pictures with the peacocks than actually watching the shearing. :hysterical: I was just about to lose it, I was laughing so hard. I mean, peacocks are awesome, but SHEEP!

Things I learned about my own sheep while there:

BFL's and other sheep are HUGE compared to Icelandics.
Their fleeces are HUGE compared to Icelandics.
Their fleeces are STICKY compared to Icelandics.
Icelandics might be the only sheep you can just call in. Other sheep must be herded. 
The handles, erm, horns on Icelandics are the best ever.
Icelandics are super calm and collected compared to other sheep. Skittish does not even begin to describe it.

Here are some pictures of the event:

The first picture is Char holding one of the giant fleeces, the second is right after a sheep was shorn, the third is all of the fleeces for sale that I did NOT bring home, and the last is a close-up of the best fleece there, in my opinion. Of course, there were a lot of fleeces that just got thrown into the wool market bag. Char may have a picture of me stomping the wool down in the bag.


----------



## Taylor R.

There is something seriously wrong with all of us that we look at dirty sheep coverings and ooh and ahh. That is EXACTLY what I'm doing right now. I can almost smell the sheepiness from here. :nanner:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

I do so love the shearing photos!!!!


----------



## Kasota

Oh, I wish I could get my hands on that gray one!

Looks like a fun and productive day! 

When I raised Polypays they would all come when I called them, no problem. But I was out there with them a LOT!


----------



## Kasota

I am so glad the work week is done. We've had 1/2 the supervisory staff on vacation over the last couple weeks and that always makes for extra work because the people who report to them need stuff. lol! 

Tomorrow I take my car in for her 5 year checkup. I can't believe I have had her for so long. Seems like yesterday I was anxiously awaiting her arrival. I miss having a van, though. 

My son is all excited because his new job has full benefits and a 401K. He got a money management program to help him account for his money and set up a budget. It was so funny to listen to him tell me things that I have told him for years...only now it is coming home to roost in his brain. "Every dollar should be accounted for. Even if you budget X amount for pocket money, you should account for it." "I want to get my emergency fund built up. I'm going to start with having 30 days and build up to 60 and so forth. It's not good to live paycheck to paycheck because you didn't plan ahead." "It's important to try and be a month ahead on any bills." "Do you know what interest does to the ACTUAL cost of an item? Credit cards should only be used for an emergency...something you NEED, not just something that you want and only if there is NO other way." :banana:

It's sinking in, yes, indeedy.  But it's kinda funny. I have been teaching him these things for years...but it didn't sink in until one of his friends (who is a gamer like he is) told him about a program he uses. "You gotta have a plan, man. A budget." Some things just warm a mother's heart. I want to bake a batch of cookies for that gamer.


----------



## hercsmama

Kas, my DD has also "come around" to my way of thinking financially, my 22 yo son is getting there, but my 24yo, and 21yo sons are still figuring it out:heh:,,,hopefully someday soon.

What a day! I got 800 little peat pods planted with their seeds, and they are all sitting nicely in their trays. I still need to get my grow lights set up, but I'll get that done in a day or so. The trays are sitting in a south facing window area, so their getting decent light all day.
Went shopping online for a good tiller, crazy expensive! Might have to ask a favor of one of the farmers out here, maybe he could come and make a few passes for me with a disc or something, that'd be awesome!:teehee:

As far a fiber, I will sit down this evening and get busy! I have two shawls on needles, and need to get them off.


----------



## betty modin

Marchwind, you asked about how the weather affects animals here. I live up on what's called the High Prairie, on an open place nestled against higher mountains. There are cougar and bear here, as well as coyote-it's where they live.
However, when the weather affects food and water sources, these move down into the little town in the river valley below me. Last spring, there was a cougar kill on the edge of the parking lot at the elementary school-within 50 feet of where I park my car-that was discovered after school started for the day. A few years ago, when the weather affected the huckleberry and wild blackberry crop, we had a bear raiding the dumpster behind the cafeteria at the elementary school.
I sing alot when I do my chores in the early hours before work, and when I go to get the newspaper in the predawn hours. It seems to scare them off...
betty


----------



## BlueberryChick

Mmmm, love the sheepy yumminess!

I am having a good weekend, attending a women's conference at a friend's church. The speaker is a potter and she works on a pot while talking. I look forward to hearing her again today.


----------



## Kasota

Debi, I wish you were closer. I have a good sized rear-tine tiller that I am going to sell this year. I used it on my farm but here up north the ground is simply not tillable. I have all raised beds now and it needs to find a new home. 

BettyModin, I run into bears here, too, and I'm not even out in the country! They will come right up in my yard. My brother has a big cat that occasionally suns himself on his deck. Drives his wife nuts and has eaten several of their cats. He is not at all concerned about people being around. He lives out in the country, though. A few years ago there was a picture that was taken a bit north of me titled, "Honey - would you start the truck for me?" It showed several cougars - looked like mama and nearly grown youngsters - all lounging about a big ol' red pick up truck. One was actually perched on the hood. My sister has a big bear that ranges around her place and for some reason - always comes around when she is cooking pork chops. Comes right up on the deck. Last time he surprised her when she opened her deck door and she screamed so loud she scared the liver out of him. LOL!! 

BBChick, I hope you have a good time on your outing! Sounds like fun!  

I am so sad about my car. She needs a new catalytic converter and new shocks, rear ball joints and tie rods. And rear bearings.  The catalytic converter is covered due to Federal emissions laws forcing manufacturers to pay for the repair if you bought the car new, so that will help. Basically her backside is falling apart. I know the feeling. I sometimes feel like my backside is falling apart, too. I guess we are all getting older. It's going to cost me 1,000.00 to get her fixed up. 

Rats. Just rats. Do you know how much fibery stuff a 1000.00 would get me? Sigh...


----------



## tryskal

What a wonderful week visiting with my family. No complaints at all. This has been a lazy day for me. Sinus pressure makes even thinking painful. Working on some single crochet & watching goofy stuff on Netflix.

You guys have a wonderful rest of the weekend.


----------



## hotzcatz

Lovely fleeces! Those black ones are lovely, bunnies never come in such dark colors. Not that the attic isn't already full of fleece, of course. DH was up there today installing can lights in the hallway. It's spring break and they let the teachers out as well as the kids so if he wants to install lights in the hallway, that's a good project. He did notice that the attic smells like sheep, though. Guess I should double bag the fleeces so there's less sheep smell in the attic?

This is the light that had been in the hallway. It was kinda a dim hallway and it was difficult to see in the closets.










Since he took it out of the hallway, I hung it on a lamp post that needed a shade. Dunno if it's good or not, but we will leave it like that for awhile and see what happens.

We don't have any "before" pictures, although perhaps sometime there was a picture taken of the previous hallway. The new hallway is much sleeker and cleaner looking:










That's a mirror door set in front of the closet at the end of the hallway. It makes the hallway look a lot longer and with the new can light above, it reflects a lot of light back into the hallway now, too.

It's bright enough now that we can put some pictures along the walls if we want. We can now see things in the hall closets, too. (Hmm, is he gonna find the fleeces in there, now? Ack!)

This is the beginning of his Spring Break and the weather wasn't so jolly for kayaking. Good for gardens, though. And probably the reason he decided to install hallway lights instead of going to the beach.










And I have a "real" job to do. Here's the proposed location:










It should have some gorgeous views, don'tcha think?

The front half of the property is in front of that line of rocks with a huge drop off and a retaining wall is being constructed there. The owner wants a small two bedroom house up on top of the bluff but not too close to the edge. 










Well, I should get back to the drawing board, prelims are supposed to be done by Tuesday. There's also a yarn label to be finished by then, too.


----------



## Forerunner

With colors like _these_, who would *ever* want to dye their wool ?











Ohhhhh, yuuuummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyy...........












:sob:


----------



## Marchwind

FR beautiful fleeces, too bad you are spending your time spinning :lookout:


----------



## Kasota

We are going to get snow. UGH!!! And not just a little snow...they are talking 12 inches for my area:sob:

I am so tired of snow...

On a positive note, I found a little "me" time on Sunday afternoon, learned that long tailed caste on from the video someone shared and it works just beautifully! MUCH nicer bottom edge than what I had been doing! I also tried that trick someone mentioned about slipping the first stitch and it worked, too! I really like tidy edges on things - I think it makes a piece look so much more professional - and now my sloppy edges are gone! 

So I feel like I made some progress learning to knit. I'm going to do a simple scarf in cream color and put a fancy edge on it with some art yarn that is in various shades of cream and has a bit of silky ribbon thread in it. That will fancy up my plain first-efforts scarf.


----------



## weever

I've heard that in MN septic systems are freezing, as well as well-buried water lines. Any truth to that story? I can't imagine a frozen septic system (well, I CAN, but I don't want to). But I also can't imagine the temps you folks have been dealing with.


----------



## Marchwind

Weever I can't answer for this year but in past years when there was no snow cover and frigid temps they were freezing. Propane takes freeze too. This year there seems to be a lot of snow cover so I'm not sure it that is true.


----------



## Forerunner

Marchwind said:


> FR beautiful fleeces, too bad you are spending your time spinning :lookout:


Oh....not mine....Svenska's....

I just snagged her scrumptious pic. :bow:

Mine are about ready to shear, but they aren't near that clean. :whistlin:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

weever said:


> I've heard that in MN septic systems are freezing, as well as well-buried water lines. Any truth to that story? I can't imagine a frozen septic system (well, I CAN, but I don't want to). But I also can't imagine the temps you folks have been dealing with.


most definitely - it is happening. CITY water lines (like Lez said) are freezing under roads (there is no insulation from the snow) and people that DO have water are being told to let it run all night to prevent it from freezing up. 

Trouble is, we have a huge percentage of our population that "flew south", so those houses are more likely to "freeze up" and one freezes up, the next one down the line is subject to not getting any water and so one and so forth. 

The frost line has plummetted to 7 feet. So unless your water line is LOWER than 7', you could be in trouble. Out here in the woods, we have PLENTY of snow cover to insulate the water lines and our septic tank is "active" - meaning we add something to it every day :teehee: and the heat from aerobic activity keeps it from freezing. 

Again, it is the homes where people are only intermittent weekend visitors or have "gone south" that are going to be experiencing trouble.

Yes, Kasota -more snow. For us, too.  Just when we were beginning to see the ocassional odd patch of brown grass peeking up. :sob:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Yes, Kasota -more snow. For us, too.  Just when we were beginning to see the ocassional odd patch of brown grass peeking up. :sob:


I was SOOOO happy to see grass on Saturday... now it's sleeting intermittently. I am sick of snow.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Post Script. As soon as I typed that, it started snowing. Big fluffy flakes. 

:grumble:


----------



## weever

One very good reason not to fly south, then...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

A friend about a mile south of us had the septic pipe that leads out to the tank freeze up on her & her 3 girls. What mess.

Spent the weekend with my mom helping her celebrate her 75th birthday. We had a lot of fun!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

MullersLaneFarm said:


> A friend about a mile south of us had the septic pipe that leads out to the tank freeze


Cabin Fever says thats the one most likely to freeze up for us- so we keep a close watch on it! 

that would be NO fun!


----------



## Taylor R.

It's been an emotionally exhausting weekend. On the way to a baby shower this weekend, we got a call that my grandpa had a stroke and was being transferred to one of the bigger hospitals in KC from our little county hospital. We went to pick up my grandma since we were already close to their house to take her up there. It turned out the stroke was pretty severe and he had severe pneumonia to boot. We had a very scary day and a half, with the pneumonia being the main issue since unless they got it in check, the stroke symptoms wouldn't mean much in the long run. He has very little control of movement on the left side still, but the doctor said today that he's improving, although he'll likely be in ICU for a while yet.

This was all very unexpected. I had coffee with Grandpa on Thursday morning and he was right as rain.


----------



## Kasota

Weever, yes indeed - septic systems are freezing. Most people this far north with cover at least their holding tank with straw or old "cover hay" to provide some insulation. There are also places where the city water lines are freezing! That happened over by my sister's home. HER house still has water but her next door neighbor's line is totally frozen. UGH. 

When I built my barn back when I had my farm I ran the water lines myself. I did have a neighbor come in to dig the water line and he kept saying, "Y don't need to go that deep!" I was determined to have my lines down 7 feet. He thought I was a little nuts at the time. I am glad for the people who bought my farm that I put them down so far. I am quite sure they are blessing me now. LOL!!

There are smaller cities here that are asking residents to keep a little water running somewhere and telling them that they will cover any increase in their water bill. Much cheaper to pay for people's water than to have crews out replacing city water lines. It has been brutal. 

Taylor, I am so, so sorry to hear of your grandpa!! ((((hugs)))) I hope the pneumonia clears quickly! Do not give up hope, though. My mom has had two strokes and in one she totally lost all control of one side of her body. She found out she had had a stroke while sleeping...she got up to go potty and fell down because her leg wouldn't work. Now she is doing fine and she got almost all her strength and control back...just a little weakness in one hand. I know they all don't turn out so well - but it's too early to tell. I will sure be keeping him in my prayers!!


----------



## tryskal

Taylor - Big ol' Texas hugs! I'll be keeping you guys in my prayers.

BIG NEWS!!! :bouncy:

My old job (Correctional Officer) called me today and scheduled me to take the physical agility test on April 3rd. When I pass it, I'll start work on the 7th. YES!!! Been working hard for a year getting ready for this test. I want that job back. It's the best paying job in the area. Plus it has great benefits. I'll get to go back to my old Unit to work. That will be nice. I already know the Officers & the routines. Won't have to do much to get back into the swing of things. Except becoming a night person again. Definitely going back on night shift. This getting up early is for the birds. :hysterical:


----------



## Kasota

Tryskal, Congratulations!!!! Woooo hooooooo!!!! Just doing the happy dance with you! 

:happy: :happy: :happy: :nanner::nanner::nanner: :happy::happy: :happy:​


----------



## stef

Wow. I started at page 1 and read to the end. Phew! Lots going on in everyone's lives...sickness, or the threat of, family crisis, death, sheep, the longing for Spring, scary doctor tests, good results, family visits, knitting, shearing, planting...

I keep trying to get that pesky hat pattern cum scarf pattern right, but honestly, so far it looks like ...., well, I don't want to say. I'm just not doing something right. 

It was gorgeous here today so I got in my car and travelled twenty miles south of here to the 'big city'. I love well made kitchen tools so I used some of a kitchen collection gift certificate to get one of those oriental 'spiders' for lifting wet or fried items out of the liquid. I recently learned how to make from scratch won ton soup, so the dipper will come in handy for that. 

I have an application in to another apartment complex and decided to go through all (and I mean ALL) my belongings and sort into three categories: 'donate', 'burn', and 'keep'. The hardest for me to let go of are greeting cards, letters and my journals. Oh, and books. 

For the last few years I've lived in one small or very small space at one time or another and done lots of downsizing, but somehow things accumulate and creep in here and there while I'm not looking. 

What with being confined at home for so long after my accident last fall and then the bitter winter, and now two weeks of some kind of upper respiratory virus, I felt really disconnected from my friends and church family, so I am making an effort to make plans to meet and eat together.

Even if it's a just trip to McD's, I miss my friends and need some face time with them. Tomorrow I visit with a favorite buddy for lunch...we call it 'chat and chew'. 

Went to church yesterday after missing for two weeks. It was cool enough going in the morning, but we got out around 12:45 and the temperature had dropped to 19F! There was nothing to do but go home, have lunch and nap. So I did. LOL


----------



## Woodpecker

I still have quite a bit of snow on my garden to plant. I should have been planting spinach yesterday. Sorry I haven't been positing, I have been following though.


----------



## Kasota

Hello, everyone! 

I was so bummed out driving home in the snow. I am tired of Winter! But then I got home to a nice surprise! 

My Cotswold fleece arrived and it is beautiful!!! It's all in yummy grays and blacks with delightfully curly locks. Such fun. I am going to have an adventure just figuring out what to do with it. Cotswold has a bit of grease. 

My room - at least the craft end of the upstairs - smells a little sheepy. LOL!!! My little dog parked herself by the box all day. "Mine. I just know whatever is in here has to be for me. I SMELL good smells coming from that box...oh oh oh surely it must be for ME!!!!" Gotta love a terrier. ahahahahaha


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota, the snow swung south of us - we got just a dusting -south of us got a foot - so we feel blessed! Honestly. We have had snow since October. Last year we had snow into May. 

Like you,I NEED springtime :sob: :sob: :sob: and if springtime is not coming anytime soon  , then, well, I will have to medicate myself. :buds:

So I just now bought myself stitch marker organizer/keeper thingeey on etsy. :teehee: I ordered some additional claws, too - isn't this a cool way to keep your stitch markers organized, together, and "at the ready"?


----------



## hercsmama

Cute WIHH!

So I was thinking about you last night,WIHH. We were watching Fargo! LOL!! I always wondered why they call it Fargo, when most of it akes place between Brainard and Minneapolis....
I just love that movie, yah, sure....:nana:
Anyhoo, we got a couple inches yesterday ourselves, heavy wet stuff, exactly what we needed actually. All our snow has been so dry this year, a nice wet heavy snow is just what we needed.
This morning is gorgeous, clear as a bell, and blue, blue skies. Should warm up to about 50*, so awesome weather here!
Going to start construction on a cold frame for the garden, and then sit and knit awhile this afternoon.
Off to tackle the coffee pot.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Ooooh! WIHH, I love that! Maybe when I have more than six decorative stitch markers I can get a thing like that. 

Let's see here... finished a fancy pink dress yesterday and mailed it off today. Pink stripes. It's really pretty! Get to finish another dress today, of brown and olive silk.  

I got a grain mill of my very own! (Again! I had one once, but since I was living at home when my brother got married, I gave it to my SIL. It was an old "whisper" mill and really loud.) A friend of mine back in Nebraska was selling her Nutrimill for a steal, so I had my mom get it and send it up to me! Now I need to go get wheat, and maybe oats. At least wheat. I am so excited to have a grain mill again!

We got about two inches of snow. I can only hope it melts away fast, but it's not supposed to be very warm for a while yet. We are supposed to get more snow on Friday.  

I think today is a brownies day.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Fargo! I haven't seen that one in a long long time! But I remember when I watched it - never DREAMING of a day I would be living it! hee hee - 

it is hilarious in a weird strange MN weird way. Yes, much of it was filmed and set in the Twin Cities and Brainerd (about 40 miles from here) and the chipper shredder cabin parts are more like the scenery around here. The last scene of the vast bleakness and whiteness and nothingness- THAT is more like Fargo!

Cabin Fever says "Grumpy Old Men" is a documentary about Minnesota. :rollseyes:

Kelsey - a grain mill! How cool is that??!?!!? and yes, it is a brownie kind of day, that is for sure!

Tonight I will be toasting "GOODBYE" to Winter and "WELCOME SPRING!"


----------



## weever

Spring must be on its way--it's raining!


----------



## Kasota

I remember watching Fargo and wondering why the reviews were making fun of the way people talked. Really, I did. It was all those other folks in the world who sounded funny. 

WIHH - the snow more or less passed us by, too! We only got a inch or so. Nothing to write home to mama about, that's for sure. I'm more than ready for Springtime, too! Egads but it has been a long winter. I'm glad I have raised beds. They will warm up more quickly. 

I am so tired I don't know what to do with myself. The cable guy is coming because they did some strange signal thing to my mom's TV and wonked it up and now she can't get "menu" on the remote. And when they sent that signal through it also wonked up my signal so I have no TV at all. I would go to bed but I have to stay awake long enough to get him and and out the door. This is the third time in three weeks that I've had to have them come out. I asked for an adjustment on my bill and they gave me 2.68. :grumble:


----------



## stef

Wind in Her Hair said:


> Kasota, the snow swung south of us - we got just a dusting -south of us got a foot - so we feel blessed! Honestly. We have had snow since October. Last year we had snow into May.
> 
> Like you,I NEED springtime :sob: :sob: :sob: and if springtime is not coming anytime soon  , then, well, I will have to medicate myself. :buds:
> 
> So I just now bought myself stitch marker organizer/keeper thingeey on etsy. :teehee: I ordered some additional claws, too - isn't this a cool way to keep your stitch markers organized, together, and *"at the ready*"?


Oh, absolutely...you never know when you're going to be hit with an unexpected urge to knit and you wouldn't want to be caught with your stitch markers askew! LOL

You know, that looks suspiciously like a bracelet. How does it work?


----------



## BlueberryChick

Stef said:


> Oh, absolutely...you never know when you're going to be hit with an unexpected urge to knit and you wouldn't want to be caught with your stitch markers askew! LOL
> 
> You know, that looks suspiciously like a bracelet. How does it work?


Yes! It looks like a bracelet and I'm thinking that would be perfect for keeping stitch markers from hiding just when you need them. Brilliant idea.


----------



## Marchwind

Rain here yesterday, it tried to snow but didn't do anything. Early this morning things were very slick since it froze last night. The snow depth is shrinking down, thankfully slowly. The land mines in the back yard are really bad. I'll be out there this weekend with the bucket trying to clean up. This week is supposed to be in the mid to high 40's. Now that the snow depth has shrunk I might be able to walk out there without sinking down to my knees.


----------



## BlueberryChick

I feel for all of you who are dealing with so much mud. I can hardly imagine!

Spring is definitely here, although it was very chilly Tuesday afternoon. My daughter had a horseback riding lesson and by the end of it, her fingers were red from the cold.

The daffodils peaked probably last week and the Bradford pear trees are in full bloom now. I'm going to be watching for some of my other plants to come back. We had a couple of nights in the single digits this year and some plants may not have made it. Lows in the teens are common here in winter, but single digits happen only every five years or so.

Time to get out the hummingbird feeders!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Stef, basically, the "bracelet" clips onto your project bag, a basket, whatever you need it to clip onto - then your "groups" of stitch markers and individual stitch markers slide onto the lobster claw clasps to allow you to keep them together and accessible. 

I have, uhm, a FEW sets :teehee: of stitch markers and I love being able to see them all at once instead of having them "safety pinned together" and in an Altoids tin, hidden from sight. 

There is definitely a "jewelry" aspect to having them all together like this. Kind of like a charm bracelet for all your stitch markers!


----------



## Taylor R.

Well, Grandpa is improving. The pneumonia is clearing up, so now they're able to focus a little more on the stroke symptoms. His responsiveness seems to come and go, so they did an MRI last night to see if it could tell them why that is. He spent 8 hours yesterday breathing on his own and he opened his eyes for the first time since Saturday. Thank you for all your prayers.

I've been spending a little time working on projects with patterns I must actually pay attention to, as they tend to help me keep my mind off things a little better. The kiddos chickens are flourishing, and cleaning their cage twice a day has been keeping me on my toes (especially when I have to find a way to get them all into their cardboard box, all at once, since over half of them fancy themselves flyers already). Today I've got to get my house cleaned since my husband invited my BIL and his wife and two children to stay with us tomorrow night :runforhills: I love em', but by George, I just don't do well with over night guests in my house.


----------



## Marchwind

BlueberryChick I want to see pictures of your tree in full bloom, PLEASE?

Taylor I can sympathize. Just don't push yourself. They need to understand you have a lot on your plate right now.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Marchwind said:


> BlueberryChick I want to see pictures of your tree in full bloom, PLEASE?


I'll try to get a picture or two when I go out later today. The trees are not mine. Bradford pear trees are very pretty, but they smell terrible when they are in bloom. :yuck: They also are strictly ornamental, no fruit production.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Here ya go, Marchwind!

View attachment 25359


----------



## hercsmama

Oh my, now isn't that just lovely.

My house smells amazing right now, I'm making beef dip sandwiches for supper, and the roast is in the crock pot,mmmmmmm.....
Gorgeous weather here today, a bit windy, and a bit chillier than yesterday, but sunny and bright for now.
I'm taking a whole day and sitting and playing with fiber! Yea me!!:bouncy:


----------



## hotzcatz

I vote for dinner at Hercsmama's house!

This has been a week of cold rainy days. Sigh. The tangerines are splitting from too much rain.










The peach tree is blooming, but it isn't anywhere near as pretty as Blueberry Chick's tree. The peaches are really tart, too, but they make good pickles or peach butter.










It is also spring break this week so the house was a construction zone inside as well as outside for a couple of days:










Of course that was exactly where my computer desk used to sit!

Things are all better now, although we still need two steps on the outside of that new door.



















Guess if the rain would ever slow down, I could get back to working on the back lanai project but at least now most of the construction projects are outside instead of inside.

Maybe I'll go make soup. It's that kinda day!


----------



## Kasota

What a wonderful holder for the stitch markers. Makes me want to get some fancier ones that the little plastic circles I found in my button box. If I continue to make progress knitting I will be on the look-out for some fancies. I just love pretty things. 

Debi, so glad to hear you got some of the moisture you so need, even if it did come as snow! How is the cold frame coming along? 

BBC, don't you just love hummingbird feeders? They are the most amazing little creatures. I get ooodles of them around my bee balm. It's so fun to watch them! What kind of riding lessons is your daughter taking? Kids and horses can be such a wonderful combination. I have a picture of my son when he was taking lessons. One of the horses there was a retired trick horse and he was steady steady steady. They would get the kids standing on his back in their stocking feet. It really taught them a lot about balance. The look on my son's face the first time he stood on a horse as it did this incredibly slow canter around the arena was utterly priceless. 

Taylor, so glad to hear your grandpa is improving! Hope your visitors are easy on you and that you have a good time! 

Hotzcatz, your pictures never fail to amaze me. Tangerines in your own back yard. Wow! Your place is really coming along nicely! 

We got hammered with another load of snow today. They were saying two inches but we got WAY more than that. UGH. I got home from work and couldn't even park in my driveway because the plow had gone by. I parked on the street and started to shovel when my neighbor came out and said I could park in her drive until my brother got there with the plow so that I didn't have to shovel. Instead, I asked her to follow me up to my mechanic's place and give me a ride home. Poor car needs tie rods and bushings and a control arm and heaven knows what all else. They are going to work on her tomorrow and I will be HOME with my fiber rather than sitting in the waiting room at the shop! 

AND... AND.... I got a package in the mail today! (((((Svenskaflicka!))) That part is EXACTLY what I needed for the Traveller! And bless your heart - thank you so much for the roving, too! You are such a gem! My mom got so excited to touch and handle the roving...it puts such a big grin on her face! Will you be selling more of that delightful roving at Shepherd's Harvest?


----------



## hotzcatz

Pictures! We need pictures of your wheel finally assembled! Woot!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota- we got it, too- a terrible, heavy, wet snow. 

Fiber time makes it all better. 

Happy to be home - safe and sound.

What an interesting second first day of spring!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Yay!

I'm so glad you got your parts today! I was hoping you'd get the package before the weekend so you would have time to play with it right away. 

And yes, I will be selling more of that roving at Shepherd's Harvest. It's my favorite beginner roving. Drafts well, is soft, but not too slippery.  If I have time, I might get a whole bunch of it and try making some dyed braids! :run: I've never done dyed braids before, but it doesn't look hard. :help: I have lots of gorgeous colors in my head! I know I'm a sucker for dyed braids of roving, so maybe? 

I'm glad your mom liked it so much! I like making old people smile. (For real, I used to be an activities aid at a nursing home. Most fun job EVER.) Maybe you should make something for her out of it?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

First full day of spring and it was gorgeous here ... all the way up to 60!! Back in the 20's tonight though and they're calling for more snow the beginning of the week. I haven't seen weather like this since the mid-70's. Oh well, it is keeping me honest with my ankle, otherwise I'd be outside barefoot and that is a no-no right now. My physical therapist says I'm ahead of where she thought I would be, so I guess my bouts of 'cheating' aren't hurting me too much  I'm going sock footed in the house and wearing my crocs when I go outside (I'm wearing a compression thingee under my socks. My ankle hurts more after wearing the tie up tennis shoe & I have more swelling after wearing it. I'm still not spinnings ... eeerrrrggghhh ... I have a sweet red wool blend that I'm plying with silk on the wheel and I want to finish it!!!

Kas, I've been sucked in to buying (and making) stitch markers, but they all seem to grab on my knitting. I usually stick with the plastic rings or bread wrappers formed into a ring!!!


Oh My Goodness!!! Spring must be here ... I just saw my first fly in the house.

Svenska, I would love to see you dye roving. The hard part (for me) is deciding what colors to put together and if you want to dye a length or put the roving in an oval and dye it across the oval. Both can result in wonderful spun yarn.

Miz Mary ... is that you in your avatar (who else would it be??) Why do I have a picture of you in my head with long brown hair streaked with white (and sometimes pulled back in braided pig tails)? Gorgeous!


----------



## BlueberryChick

Kasota, my daughter is taking lessons at a place that teaches lots of children. There seems to be an abundance of eight year old girls; my daughter is one of them. She has taken lessons for about a year, but had stalled. I'm hoping the new teacher, with more experience teaching children, will get her going.

Right now, she's riding western, but her new teacher will likely move her to English fairly soon. Even after one lesson at the new place, I can see her enthusiasm returning.


----------



## Kasota

It's 9 in the morning and I am still in my jammies. rincess: It sure felt good to sleep myself out this morning! Have not done that in a good long while. 

No car today. Must stay home and play with fibery things. I probably should clean my room, though. If only to make more room for fibery things. 

Mom made cinnamon rolls. This is not helping me to lose weight. At least the sun is out!


----------



## Taylor R.

Thank goodness our visitors realized how TINY our house is and decided maybe they'd just drive home last night. That means I didn't have to sleep in a twin sized bed with my husband!

I don't work at all this weekend as I had taken it off for my step dad's surprise birthday party but then we cancelled it since Grandpa is still in the hospital. I'm going to puppy sit and work on a few projects at my mom's house while they're at a meeting with the doctors this morning.

I still need to post pictures of the chicks..the camera on my phone hasn't been functioning, so I guess I ought to get some with my husband's.


----------



## Kasota

1500.00 to fix my car. :sob:


----------



## hercsmama

Hey Kas, I'll pay for your car repair, if you want to pay for my parents internment. 
Holy Moly!! The cemetery wants just over 5000.00 just to bury them WITH my grandparents!!:help:
Seriously?
I thought the 3600.00 for Daddies cremation was bad....Jiminy Christmas...I have no idea what I'm going to do now....
Naturally my Jackwagon of a brother isn't offering to help at all. He figures we got the house, so we can pay for everything. What he doesn't seem to realize, even though I've told him, is that my parents had 100's of thousands of dollars of debt, due to Moms cancer, and Daddies Dementia. Keith and I had to sell our house to pay the first set of Moms bills, then when their house sold we had to pay all of Daddies, there is nothing left. I've told him time and again, for the last 4 years, that MOm and Dad were broke, and Keith and I were supporting them. But naturally, that is my problem, not his......
Good grief....:catfight:


----------



## Kasota

((((Debi)))) Oh, what a horrid situation to find yourself in! I am so, so sorry. Sure does make my car repair bill pale in comparison. :grouphug:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Poor Debi! I wish I could write a very strongly worded letter to your brother!


----------



## hercsmama

Thanks Kas and Kelsey, I wish a strongly worded letter would matter.
He couldn't even be bothered to come and see them for the last 5 years, when they were both sick and dieing. But naturally, he wants all sorts of things.
Jackwagon that he is. He seems to feel it is entirely up to me to do and pay for everything for them, but tells the rest of the family that he is just so upset about it all, and that none of it is his fault, as he just can't get away.
But he can manage to go to Vegas every month to see his wife's family, whatever. I've pretty much just written him off at this point.
When I told him there would be no service, as Mom did not want one, he tried to tell me that she did. That her faith was so strong that of course she wanted one, and who was I to scrimp on that.
When I told him she hadn't been to church in over 10 years, and was insistent that we not have any service, he had no words. I told him that maybe he should have called them once in a while, or come to see them while they were alive, and then he might just know who they really were..
He's such a Jerk.
Sorry for the vent. I'll figure it all out, I have for the last 5 years.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

:grouphug: to all of you facing health struggles, family issues and money issues. 

Sometimes it seems like big black clouds just come and stay and stay and stay (kind of like this winter! Did I mention it was 0ÂºF this morning??!)

Just remember, even though it all seems so dark right now, this too shall pass.


----------



## hotzcatz

On Hawaii Island (as opposed to the entire State of Hawaii), if you bury them within 72 hours, you don't need to cremate. If you file a paper designating part of the sheep pasture as a household cemetery, you can bury them there. (Costs $15 to file the paper.) If you have friends who have a backhoe, it will even get it done in time.

Those prices seem a bit high. Is it hard to shop around or ask for a budget plan?

Aren't relatives fun, Hercsmama? Hopefully your brother, Jack, will stay far away. Ask him for half the fees and he will probably not darken your door for a good long while.

Oh no, Kasota! That's expensive! Can you get anther car for less than that? We find inexpensive ones on Craig's List and drive those. Although, my DH is really good with mechanical things so if there's something wrong with them he can fix it. He brings home things like old pickup trucks that make engine sounds like nuts and bolts thrashing around in a dryer and says "it's a good truck, it just needs an engine". Arrgh! If there's any dirt track racers or other lower budget car folks around, they may have a line on a mechanically good inexpensive car.

Somewhere around here there are some official stitch markers, Mueller's Lane Cyndi, but I haven't a clue where they went. Most times I just use a small loop of some sort of contrasting color of yarn, sometimes even color coordinated yarn depending on which stitch they are marking. They even all live on a stitch holder clip and they've been the same yarn loops for several years now so I guess they work well enough. Not all that fancy, though.


Ick! 0ÂºF!!! I don't think anyplace around here gets that cold. Even our freezer doesn't get that cold!!!! Brrrrr! Need wool socks just thinking about that, WIHH! How do you poor folks survive?

There was some sun this morning! I saw it! I reveled in it! It was lovely. But that was then, this is now and now it is raining. It is raining cats, dogs and small mongoose. We are up to about four inches in the past several days. Sigh! Oh well, can't mow the lawn in the rain. Guess I'll have to go knit instead.

Ooooh! Good news, though! I got an invitation to be a seller at a very exclusive fiber event coming up in next November. Woot! High end shawls, high end bunny yarn! The bunnies get to visit, too, although the folks won't be buying any bunnies since they will be tourists, but that's okay, the bunnies don't mind. So now I can knit expensive things without having to think up an excuse. Yay!


----------



## Miz Mary

SPRING !!! Also, hubby & I's 21st Anniversary ! He got us a utility trailer so's I can haul dirt .......and bricks......and boards ...... and , and , and ....

....the John Deere that has to go to the shop cause he broke it today ! Something in the engine when you put it in reverse -- IDK, it's man business ..... but since I wont use it after the brakes went out , I hope they get fixed too , or we have to get a new Lawnmower !! 

Sorry 'bout your car Kelsey ...... sux ! :hair

Debi, I will be praying for you ! :grouphug:


Cyndi , my dear Fiber Mama ...Thank you ! YES thats me in the avatar !! Maybe you remember a pic from a few years ago ... I DID have long brown hair with blond streaks ( no pigtail braids tho ) but I cut it all off and LOVE it short !! It's still dark in the back !

I have a dern Sinus cold .... havent been sick in forever ! Been drinking echinacea tea and doing saline spray ... hope it goes away quick !!


----------



## Kasota

Hotzcatz, in years past I have bought cars off Craig's List - but they end up needing repairs, too, and I haven't the ability to fix them. I need something reliable to get to work and I have my mom depending on me, too. I bought this one new in 2009 and it has proven to be a real lemon. Ugh. I am pondering trading it in. I have reached the point where I wonder what the next thing is going to be. Oh, well. This, too, shall pass. Perhaps pass as in pass along to a dealership as a trade in on a Subaru or a Honda. LOL!!!


----------



## Woodpecker

spring is almost here. I see my elephant Gaelic coming up. So many things to do. On Monday I will be getting new windows. That should make it much easier for me as the windows are so old that the have storm windows and no screens.


----------



## Taylor R.

Today, I had a day that didn't suck at all. I cuddled with my kids, hugged a sweet (and slightly vicious) puppy, ate ice cream, made my parents dinner because I knew they hadn't eaten at home all week, started a pair of socks that I didn't think I understood the pattern for but they are coming along nicely anyhow, and now I'm sitting here relaxing on HT.

My hope for you all is a day that doesn't suck at all. It's been very invigorating. (((hugs))) to my wonderful fiber family.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I got a car for $1,300 in 2007 and it lasted me until it wrecked this past spring. I loved that car so much. It was a Pontiac Grand Prix. My brother and dad have been cannibalizing it for parts, since my brother got one just like it, but bright red. It's a good model. 

Sometimes brand new cars aren't that great, sometimes they are. Is there some sort of warranty on it Kas? 

Yay for fancy shawls Hotzcatz! And bunnies! 

Miz Mary, I hope you get better soon.

I made cinnamon rolls with flour from my very own grain mill! It's awesome! I love it a lot. It's an electric impact mill, so it mills the wheat with two sets of metal teeth instead of two stones, but it's only about as loud as a vacuum-- really not loud at all. These cinnamon rolls are going to be the bomb. I even have cream cheese frosting left over from Philip's birthday cake on standby for them. I am excited.


----------



## PKBoo

Sheesh - we all have had a rough winter! I hope the warm spring winds blow away all of the troubles that we've all been through in the last few months! It WILL get warm - it has too! :shrug:

Busy here too - DH has been home for the last few weeks thankfully, because we had a bunch of babies born! The calf was a challenge, but thanks to GAM's help, we got him up and nursing, and he's doing great now! I just realized I only have one picture of him - I need more! This was just after he was born. He's sassy and kicking now!


One of the ewes also had two lambs, about an hour before he was born - same thing happened last time! I had checked them a few hours before, and we were going to run to the store. I was in jeans, and a 'good' sweatshirt, and ended up covered with all sorts of liquids haha! Never did make it to the store. 



Here they are out and about today - they're two weeks old already! 


And we went and picked out a new ram today too. He's 25% Shetland x 75% BFL. I love having that Shetland in them - really adds hardiness to the BFL, and density to the fleece too. 

I've finished a few projects too, but just haven't taken pictures of them yet. Have been playing with spinning beads into singles, so that's been fun. Finished a scarf with the beads in - as soon as it's blocked, I'll get a picture.


----------



## Marchwind

I almost feel guilty :ashamed: this has been a great year for me, so far. I sure wish it was better for everyone else. Car troubles suck Kasota, especially in winter in MN. I was forced to buy a new car back in '08 when I had taken my car in for an oil change and they. Wouldn't let me drive it out of there  I was dead broke and had a horrible credit rating due to a bankruptcy the year before. My mom helped me by co-signing a loan for a new car. I got my little Toyota Yaris hatchback and I LOVE this car. Everyone give me a hard time because it looks so I tiny, ask Weever . But I drove from Bemidji to Kalamazoo with 3 large dogs and 3 cats and a bunch of stuff with no problems at all. It is GREAT in the snow and cold, I've never had to plug in any of my Toyotas, ever. I've never had any problem with this car and I have used it hard. I'm still on the original breaks and I'm just now needing to replace them. It's a stick shift and in the summer I get between 40-45 mpg, in the winter it drops of considerably and I'll only get about 35-40. I am so sad because they do not make this car any more and I'm not sure what I will do when I need to get another car. You can find these used and new they are inexpensive so used they would be even less.

PKBoo love the babies! Yay to Gam for being the hero!!! I just love those BFL ears 

Taylor I'm glad you have been able to have a good day, may you have many more like that.

I know I'm forgetting others. So hugs for those who need them.

I don't know if I told you all or not but I have a new foster puppy. Her name is Bella, she is approx. 6 mos. old and a sweetheart. White with black spotted skin so the spots look diluted. Here is a picture of her that isn't very good, I'll se if I can find some better ones to post later.

I had my spinning group on Friday, it was wonderful. I seem to only have time to spin once a month at my group meetings . I have been knitting a lot though. Still working on the KAL socks, knit two hats, and will be working on a caplet soon I hope. I really need to get cracking on spinning though, I have 3 consignments that need work.


----------



## Kasota

Woodpecker, how wonderful you will be getting new windows! Wooot! I have replaced all the windows in my wee little house. It took a few years because I was doing some of them myself paying as I went. It sure made things cozy! 

Svenska, the warranty is expired on my car except that it has a lifetime on the engine and tranny. I'm so glad you have your own grain mill! Those are awesome! Cream cheese frosting is so yummy!

PKBoo, what a busy time you've had of it! The pictures are awesome! What kind of a calf is that? He is cute as a bug and so are the lambs! 

Marchie, don't you dare feel guilty! We NEED to hear the good stories! It's a ray of hope and a breath of fresh air! Bella looks like a sweetie! That's great that your Yaris has been so good to you! It thought they were still making those for 2014...

There is no sign of Spring, here. Woke up to -3. At least the sun is out. For that I am grateful.


----------



## tryskal

Ugh! Car troubles! And this neverending winter. Spring sprung down here & the next day it was foggy & rainy. Today doesn't look like it's gonna get much better.

HercsMama - I am sorry to read about your brother acting that way. That....that...well, it just sucks! My Dad got stuck paying for his brother's funeral a couple of years ago. The remaining brothers think that since my Dad is retired military & retired Texas Dept of Corrections, he is rolling in the dough & can pay for everything. To add insult to injury his older brother actually walked my Dad up to the Funeral Director and said, "This is my brother, James. He'll be paying all costs." What could he say to that? He's still trying to get money from his brothers.

I think I've mentioned that I'm going to be going back to my old job. Yesterday was my last day with Target. Gonna spend the next week & 1/2 getting myself absolutely ready for this test. I MUST pass it! I hate to admit it. But, my parent's have been helping me out a bunch this past year. It's time for me to start paying them back. 

Well, I have household stuff to do. Can't let the day get away from me. Hope you guys have a blessed Sunday.


----------



## Taylor R.

CRUD! I think my awesome day yesterday was to prepare me for today. I woke up this morning and found a sluggish chick. I doubt she'll make it, but hopefully we caught it in time that everyone else will. Also, I got a call that Grandpa is having some serious internal bleeding and he doesn't have long. I'll be going to the hospital for a visit and then trying desperately to make it back in time for work. I really can't afford more time off, especially when I'll probably HAVE to take time off this next week.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Oh, Taylor, I'll be praying for you.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

praying for you and yours, Taylor. If this is your grandfather's appointed time, I pray his passing is gentle and that the time you have together is meaningful to you all.


----------



## Kasota

((((Taylor))))) Adding my prayers as well. 

Woodpecker - did I read on another thread that you are looking for marigold seeds? I think I may have a bunch - have to check the stash. Would you also like some zinnia seeds? They are from the summer before last but I have bunches of them. I can see if they spout and if you would like some I could mail some out to you. I also have baptisia pods.


----------



## hercsmama

Today is a new day, and I refuse to dwell on my brothers Jackwagonishness!
I bought fruit trees today!!:bouncy:
Two Damson Plums, and two Jonathon apples, also four raspberries, and four blackberries, two lilacs, and a wisteria!:bouncy:
I am Happy, Happy, Happy!
All the kids are coming for supper, it's Sunday, so Lasagna is on the menu, and they know it.
All my seeds have sprouted, and I'll start transplanting next week. Life is good.:goodjob:
As far as my parents, well, they can always hang out with us for a little while longer, they are quite, and don't make a mess. All in all, good company to have.ound:

Yea I know, I'm just weird!ound:


----------



## Kasota

Debi, you are a delight for the heart!  That is so awesome about the fruit trees! I have slowly over the years been removing the old icky nearly-dead trees from this lot - mainly some old pines and poplar trees - and replacing them with fruit trees. A couple summers ago I planted some pear trees and last summer I planted a self-pollinating apricot, some dwarf cherries and some plums. I have an apple tree (I think it is a Haroldson) and I am going to plant a HoneyCrisp this summer. My raspberries are a delight to me and I have strawberries and blueberries, too. I am hoping that they all will make it through the Winter. 

I want to find some gooseberry bushes. And more blueberries!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Welp, dear hubby and I just spent the afternoon plotting handdyed roving colors and costs and all that good stuff, so I just placed an order for all the dyes! Yippee! 

Roving will be ordered tomorrow.


----------



## Woodpecker

Kasota said:


> ((((Taylor))))) Adding my prayers as well.
> 
> Woodpecker - did I read on another thread that you are looking for marigold seeds? I think I may have a bunch - have to check the stash. Would you also like some zinnia seeds? They are from the summer before last but I have bunches of them. I can see if they spout and if you would like some I could mail some out to you. I also have baptisia pods.


Adding my prayers for Taylor too.

Kasota, yes I am looking for Marigold seeds. How kind of you to offer!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Debi, my heart hurts for you about the Jackwagon. I have a 'jillwagon' sister that created drama when our Daddy died. Hooray about the fruit trees!! We had an established apple orchard & grape arbor when we moved here but over the past 12 years we've added more fruit trees (plum, peach, cherry, pear, Asian pear, and yes more apple trees) as well as strawberries, blackberries and various raspberries. We tried blueberries & cranberries, but I couldn't keep this sandy soil acidic enough so dug them up and sold them. I wish we would have thought to add nut trees. We finally planted some almond trees last fall, hoping they made it through the winter.

If anyone is needing raspberries (I have black, red & gold), Egyptian (walking) onions, comfrey or horseradish, just let me know! The snow is finally gone from the gardens (although they are calling for more tomorrow) and the ground has thawed quickly from being insulated by such a deep snow cover. I even have onions I missed digging up last year sending out greens!!

I also have marigold seeds and would love to trade for other flower seeds. I love zinnias ... such bright, colorful flowers and the more you cut the flowers, the more flowers you get. I also have "Love Lies Bleeding" amaranth seeds ... I think I collected some last fall .... if not, I'll have some this fall. It's a self-seeding annual.

Hooray for dying rovings!! I can't wait to see what you and Philip create! Do you have a Rav group for your shop?? If youi do, have I joined???


----------



## featherbottoms

Cyndi, I would like some comfrey and also some for my daughter. I will send you a pm.

fb


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Welp, dear hubby and I just spent the afternoon plotting handdyed roving colors and costs and all that good stuff, so I just placed an order for all the dyes! Yippee!
> 
> Roving will be ordered tomorrow.


I HOPE you will be using your incredible creative talents to NAME these colorways something special - 

_there is "unbroken ground" there and therein lies a market_

maybe a "Game of Thrones" colorway, "Harry Potter" or " Dr Who" colorway???

(I am pretty much out of touch with "popculture" but I do know that you can attract buyers from a couple of angles - the beauty of a colorway itself - OR a cool name based on characters they love


hey :teehee: wait a minute




I am having a brainstorm



a color inspiration maelstrom


even* I would buy "Anna", "Olaf", "Elsa" , "Sven" and "Kristoff" colorway of fiber or fiber dyed based on "Frozen"! *

(don't forget "Marshmallow", "Hans", and the "Trolls" or some other creative incarnation of those characters. Personally, I like "Reindeers are Better Than People" as a colorway name and who can argue with "Let It Go"?)


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I think you're on to something there, WIHH. Although, my yarn colorways usually end up having people help me to name them. 

I have eight colorways picked out. I think we could come up with some names for them! Maybe the pink and brown for Anna, the navy and gold for Kristof... I think I could make these work.  Wooo! 

You are inspiring. I will just have to make sure I don't get in any copyright trouble.


----------



## Woodpecker

The new windows are in. Now I just have to patch up some paint. It feels good to be able to open the windows. My house was built in 1912 so some of them didn't even open anymore.


----------



## Marchwind

One of my fiber buddies raises Alpaca and she sells batts she cards up with various fibers and colors and they are named after the Vampire books/movies. She has a new theme every year and people flock to her for them. Of course they are in limited quantities so when they are gone they are gone. But she also has some yarn commercially spun and dyes them in the similar color ways, again in limited quantities. She sells out all the time.


----------



## Taylor R.

Grandpa passed away peacefully this morning as they were getting him ready for transport to hospice. He was a good, kind man and we're sad to have lost him, but I'm glad he's feeling no pain now.


----------



## Marchwind

((((((((((((Taylor)))))))))))). I'm happy he passed peacefully and that you were able to spend some valuable time with him before his time had come. RIP Grandpa!


----------



## BlueberryChick

I'm so sorry, Taylor.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

:grouphug: Taylor. Losing the patriarch of a family is always hard.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Hugs and prayers Taylor. It's hard to lose anyone you're close to.


----------



## hercsmama

Taylor, I'm so sorry.


----------



## weever

Taylor, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Woodpecker

Double post.


----------



## Woodpecker

I too echo everyone's sentiments here, Taylor.


----------



## Kasota

(((((Taylor))))) I am so, so sorry for your loss. My prayers are with you and yours during this difficult time. What a tribute to have a granddaughter say, "He was a good and kind man." I can imagine there are many moments and stories behind those words!


----------



## Taylor R.

Thank you all. We appreciate your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Marchwind

White the surprise this morning to come here and find a whole new layout. Not too sure how I feel about that yet.


----------



## hercsmama

"A whole new layout"? 
Am I missing something?:shocked:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I don't see a new layout...


----------



## MDKatie

I'm sorry Taylor. (((HUGS)))


herscmama, I'm sorry about your brother and all the trouble you're having. I hope things turn around for you!


Cyndi, if you have any comfrey left I'd love some! I'll see if I have anything good to trade, if not, I always have cash to trade. :happy2:


----------



## Taylor R.

I'll be putting the heel in a pair of socks today..socks done in a VERY bright colorway. I've found that when I crochet socks, a slightly lacy pattern helps add the stretch that crochet tends to lack.

Kelsey, my girls would BEG for things made in Frozen colorways. I can just see some done in the rich, beautiful colors of the ladies' dresses.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

And now, even though I have dyes coming, I just really really want to scrap all the planned colorways and just make roving in the Frozen colorways... but will they be as popular come May?


----------



## Miz Mary

So sorry Taylor , sending hugs and prayers......


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

SvenskaFlicka - do both. I am sure whatever colroways you had in mind will be awesome but I DO believe that "Frozen" will continue to have a HUGE following and that you will see moms and grandmoms and little girls LOOKING for Disney-themed ideas for knitting and spinning projects!

And so far, I have seen a DROUGHT of anyone taking off with patterns, kits, or colorways- and this is a HUGE niche market - ESPECIALLY for your Nordic-inspired booth!!

I could see Anna's mitten kits :teehee:

Elsa's long gloves kits

Kristoff's felted slippers kits

etc etc etc

just brainstorming here - but I totally could see this having a huge following!

As the grandmother of four little girls, I can tell you - they are totally struck by "Frozen" - and as grandmothers, we love nothing better than to combine what WE do artistically with what they love and identify with.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

we don't see a new layout, Marchwind - are you seeing us through a phone?


----------



## Kasota

I don't see a new layout, either. 

Had to leave work today and come home - not feeling well at all. Ugh. I am hoping I feel well enough to go to work tomorrow as I have some important meetings I really don't want to miss. 

Not looking forward to tomorrow's weather. We might get 7 inches. Will this Winter ever end? And then they are predicting another 6 inches on Monday. It's almost April and we're staring down two more snowstorms. Tomorrow will be more dicey as there may be freezing rain and then snow on top of it. The worst....


----------



## MDKatie

I do think the layout at the top has changed....like there's a new bar up there or something.


----------



## Marchwind

I'm on my iPad, the colors, buttons, and whole front page looks way different.

Kasota I hope you feel better soon.

SvenskaFlicka I hope WIHH doesn't make your head explode . But I bet you can use some of the dyes you have ordered or maybe even some of the color ways and work them into a Frozen theme. I have yet to see the movie but it is in my queue on Netflix.

This is the time of year we have yo do our annual recertification testing at work. It is a very stressful time for most everyone since our jobs depend on it. Granted now that we have a union it isn't as stressful as it used yo be but it is still very stressful, if you don't pass you are shown the door . Well yesterday was my day to test, this is the physical portion of the testing. I of course work with a migraine, ugg. I had just been to my doctor the day before and he gave me a new medication to try. I was really hesitant to try something new on such an important day but I didn't have much choice. Thankfully I didn't wake up sick to my stomach. I forced myself to eat a little something and took the meds. After about an hour if felt pretty good . I went in for my testing and hot to the very last test. Right in the middle I looked up at the tested and said, "I'm going to throw up." They just looked at me :huh: I said, "No, really, I'm going to throw up." The guy said there's a sink back there and pointed to the back of the room. I made it just in time :yuck: :facepalm: after some time I was able to finish an I passed with flying colors (no pun intended). I gave never been so humiliated in my life. The guy said, "You did a great job and I've NEVER had anyone throw up during testing before, that was awesome." :facepalm::hysterical::facepalm: so that's the good news. My stomach is still feeling funky today so I called off work. I'm not sure if it was the medication or the migraine or both.


----------



## Marchwind

On the new lay out, the whole notifications area, PM, friend requests, etc., are is completely different too.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Marchwind said:


> On the new lay out, the whole notifications area, PM, friend requests, etc., are is completely different too.


 
hmmmm, interesting - mine is the same as it has always been. :shrug: What browser are you using? Internet Explorer? Firefox? Google Chrome?


----------



## weever

Oh my goodness, Marchwind. You set the bar high for the others--able to pass grueling tests even while throwing up.


----------



## Woodpecker

I am on my iPad now and it is no different from my computer. What am I missing?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Careful ladies, I heard there is a terrible stomach bug going around in the midwest mimicking the flu.

Forecasting more snow tonight for us ... this is Nuts!!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

snowing here to beat the band - afternoon patients cancelled, sent staff home, knitting group cancelled, after PT at the clinic, I am going home!


----------



## Marchwind

Cyndi I'm hoping this is just a bad reaction to the new meds. I will give it one more try next time I get a migraine. I'm able to eat today but the stomach feels a bit funky still

They are still saying it is supposed to be almost 60 here in the next few days. It's cold again here, has been the last few days, snow and rain today, gloomy day. It's a good day to lay low and become one with my fibers.

Lol, Weever  

WIHH I'm using Safari. I up date my updates and my iOS every time there is an update available for my iPad. I haven't checked on my laptop yet to see what it looks like there.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Knitting Daily TV has a new format, new tune & new hostesses.

Today was my last day of PT, back to surgeon on Monday.


----------



## Kasota

Prayers for all who are in need - sure seems there are more than a few of us! 

I am so sick of the snow!!! They said 3-6 inches. Well I just shoveled 6 inches off my sidewalk and it's still snowing. Not supposed to stop until around 10. It's heavy, wet snow. UGH! Monday we are supposed to get more snow. 

April is almost here and all we have is snow snow snow. I should stop whining now. I gotta think of a warmer place to retire to. This is crazy.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Kasota said:


> Prayers for all who are in need - sure seems there are more than a few of us!
> 
> I am so sick of the snow!!! They said 3-6 inches. Well I just shoveled 6 inches off my sidewalk and it's still snowing. Not supposed to stop until around 10. It's heavy, wet snow. UGH! Monday we are supposed to get more snow.
> 
> April is almost here and all we have is snow snow snow. I should stop whining now. I gotta think of a warmer place to retire to. This is crazy.


 
South Carolina is warm. Just sayin'. :whistlin:


----------



## Marchwind

Kasota that is one of the reasons I moved to Michigan. I love winter and snow but I wanted a more temperate climate for growing things, and winters that weren't quite so cold. This winter for me has been perfect. I'm seeing mud :yuck: and grass, mostly on the sunny side of the road, buds on the trees and birds singing their mating songs. The summers are a bit too hot for me but......


----------



## Marchwind

I just ordered a Lendrum complete, I pick it up on Monday :banana:


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota- I think the problem with all this snow - is that we have to get out and go to work.  

If we were retired, we would not have that ol clock ticking to get the snow cleared and then to get to work- ON TIME. 


Just think, one day, you can sit and look outside and think "Ah, so glad I can stay inside and enjoy the snow!"
:bouncy: :dance: :nanner:

Give me snow and cold anyday. It is the 90% humidity and 90ÂºF-110ÂºF weather that is a killer. No thanks. When I watch the news- I see that others are dealing with tornados, hurricanes, mudslides, eathquakes, severe thunderstorms, floods, droughts, ice storms, pestilence. 

Minnesota? we get snow. :shrug: 

With that in mind, here is an video I took after an APRIL snowfall.


----------



## BlueberryChick

Marchwind said:


> I just ordered a Lendrum complete, I pick it up on Monday :banana:


:goodjob: That's what I have, with the fast flyer and the jumbo head. I love my Lendrum. I'm glad I don't have to choose just one wheel, but if I did, it would be the Lendrum.


I just took a deep breath and placed an order for a set of Dyak Craft interchangeables. My birthday is in November and I'm so hoping to celebrate with some luxury knitting.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

BlueberryChick said:


> I just took a deep breath and placed an order for a set of Dyak Craft interchangeables. My birthday is in November and I'm so hoping to celebrate with some luxury knitting.


How exiciting! Which ones did you order- Darn Pretties? Northern Lights? Heavy Metals? I&#9829; every last one of mine! (and I have some ordered, too!)


----------



## BlueberryChick

Wind in Her Hair said:


> How exiciting! Which ones did you order- Darn Pretties? Northern Lights? Heavy Metals? I&#9829; every lats one of mine! (and I have some ordered, too!)


It's definitely a lesson in delayed gratification! I ordered the Darn Pretty in Heaven on Earth. They are shades of brown and blue. I got the 5 in, with regular tips.

I have been researching interchangeable sets for a while and came across a recent HT thread about knitting needles. The Dyak Craft already had my attention, but your testimonial put me over the top.

What do you have on order?


----------



## Woodpecker

WIHH what do they do about public school in the winter up there? Do they close often? I would think you are used to it. Just wondering.


----------



## Marchwind

:hysterical: Woodpecker nothing in Minnesota closes. Seriously, it would have to be about -30 with a windchill at about -50 for them to close anything. Usually they just have delays. People in Minnesota are a hardy bunch. With a 170 degree temperature variable in the average year from the warmest day to the coldest. Nah, they rarely close anything.

BbC I LOVE my Dyak Craft needles. I got the pointy tips and the 7" needles. I'd like to get some metal ones. WIHH do you know off hand if they have shorter cords? I think the shortest mine came with was 24" but I'm not sure, I'd like a 16".


----------



## Kasota

Such exciting days! A new Lendrum wheel...Dyak Craft needles.... 

Whoooo hooooo!  I just love it when good things happen for people!  

Took my mom to the doc today for a med review. She's also been having trouble with her poor nose - it gets so dry and nothing seems to help. They gave her an order for a couple things that might help. She's having trouble with her blood sugars and gets so stressed out...but she is not even bad enough yet to be on meds. They ordered a very mild anti-anxiety for her and we'll see if that helps both her blood sugars (which go up when she feels stressed) and her blood pressure (which also goes up when she's stressed.) She gets so anxious she sometimes works herself into a panic attack. I am hoping this helps. They don't want to change more than one thing at a time, especially with an elder, so she'll start on that and then go back next month with her meal diary and her month's recordings of blood sugars...and then we will go from there. 

They also cleaned out her ears which were quite clogged. TY Lord! The volume on the TV was getting to painful levels. LOL! I am hoping that helps, too!  

My son's computer died. It lived a good life but it was VERY old. Really really really old and beyond repair. He doesn't have much $ so I am going to help him get another one. He doesn't know that yet.  hahahahaha

It's only money, right?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

I got a little bit of roving today... :teehee:

Here's the first layer:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Here's the second: this is in addition to seven pounds of white for dyeing!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Kasota said:


> They ordered a very mild anti-anxiety for her and we'll see if that helps both her blood sugars (which go up when she feels stressed) and her blood pressure (which also goes up when she's stressed.)


Sounds like Mom Kas needs is some fiber in the mail to lower the stress level ... even if you don't get fiber in the mail, put some in an envelope and give it to her....

Fiber relieves stress, right folks?


Nice, Kelsey!! I'm not a big yellow fan, but I'm loving that green/yellow more than everything else (except the greys and grey/blues minus the reds)


----------



## hercsmama

Morning all!
Our little Maniac spent the night last night. I can't believe he'll be 2 in May...He's such a good boy, although, he is starting to really talk a lot, and no is a new favorite word! LOL.
He just adores his PawPaw, and the two of them were outside all afternoon yesterday "wookin" as Colton would say. They rode on the "tactour", and chopped "wooud" too.
Bless his little heart, he wanted so badly to go see the cows, but calving is in full swing, and those mammas are a bit cranky right now. So he settled for a ride on Murphy, our Pyr, but his pony!.
His word for the day yesterday was Monkey, as tha't what I call him, and he FINALLY said it!! Of course he says "Money" But it's just so darn cute!:clap:

Off to get a bit of knitting in, and more coffee!
Take care all!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

BlueberryChick said:


> It's definitely a lesson in delayed gratification! I ordered the Darn Pretty in Heaven on Earth. They are shades of brown and blue. I got the 5 in, with regular tips.
> I have been researching interchangeable sets for a while and came across a recent HT thread about knitting needles. The Dyak Craft already had my attention, but your testimonial put me over the top.
> What do you have on order?


That colorway is just GORGEOUS! 

:teehee:

When Linda announced the price increase for the new year, I ordered some dpns to flesh out the sizes I already had. 

Dyakcraft needles. (sigh) 2 little sets of dpns- that was what started it all. Several years ago, I was at yarn shop called "Yarn Dance" in Bemidiji (Marchwind's old stomping grounds) and they had two lonely little packets of "Darn Pretty" dpns in sizes I needed and they were ON SALE!  So I bought them- then fell deeply madly in love with them. I had only knit with bamboo and old Boye slippery dpns at that time - and the these laminated birch needles were from heaven above. Perfect in every way.

I already had (and loved) the Knit Picks laminated interchanegables but I could immeditaely tell the difference between the two needle makers . Needle love is such a fickle thing.  I have since destashed my Knit Picks. And my Addis. And virtually everything else. (I have held onto a teensy skinny set of Signature stiletto dpns "just in case" I need to start an IV or poke teeny holes in something. Those suckers draw blood soooooooo easily. )

Since then, I have ordered, waited patiently, and now have in my hot little hands

1 set of Darn Pretty 5" interchangeables with regular tips in custom-mixed colors (they don't even do that anymore!)

1 set of Darn Pretty 5" interchangeables with lace tips in custom-mixed colors

1 set of Northern Lights 5" interchangeables in Cranberry

1 set of 3-1/2" Heavy Metal sock size interchangeables

and, when they come in, a complete set of dpns in mixed colors

I love having the ability to instantly grab the right needle for the right job and I love knowing I have invested in quality tools that can be INSTANTLY resold if ever I need to. 

When the new colors are announced in Northern Lights, I fear I might be tempted yet again to "go there". :teehee: Yea, I am Dyakcracker.

Marchwind, you can shorten your cable without much trouble at all- just push the cable end back through the connector, clip it off to where you want it , then soften the cable end in hot water and crunch down on it to spread it out with a pair of needle-nosed plyers or a leatherman tool, let it cool, and there ya go! You can order custom length cables if you don't want to sacrifice one that you have- I think they are $5?

I am looking at ordering some finer cable material (there was a long discussion there on ravelry) that is more like the Chiaoagoo red lace cables? and the Heavy Metal cables are really skinny and great for Magic Loop. 

Oh, and just to say- the Diaks stand behind there products like nobody else i know. Last week I discovered a rough littlle burr on one of my needles where the layers of laminate had separated-  I sent back the bad needle for Tom to sand down (I probably could have done it myself) and they sent me a brand new replacement pair in one week!:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

That grey-yellow is really nice. 

As for that grey-blue-red, well... I had terrible light last night. It was late, I had a very yellow lamp and the camera on my phone. That roving is actually sky blue, medium blue, and hot pink! I'll try to get better pictures today in daylight.


----------



## Kasota

My wee car should be repaired by early afternoon. Then just one more appointment to get the catalytic converter replaced. I am glad I don't have to pay for that one! 

The sun is out and the snow is melting today. Yay! Monday will bring more snow but at least some is melting now. For that I am grateful.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota, we are getting the drip drip drip right now as the sun comes streaming in. More snow to come- that is for certain- but for now, we celebrate the sun and the melting! I may break out my suntan lotion! :dance: :bouncy: :nanner:


----------



## IowaLez

Well,

Things are thawing here a bit. Most snow is gone now, but the ground underneath is still frozen so things are mushy everywhere. I still have to wear my Muck boots when outside.

I have GOT to get to my seeds for this year's crops sorted out. When I sort them out, it's gonna cover the livingroom floor completely. I've been swapping seeds for beans and tomatoes, peas and melons, plus the 33 varieties of tomatoe seeds from Martin/Paquebot, so I really don't know how many I'm actually growing this time. Well over my usual 30-35. I am compressing my garden size, and focusing on the toms, pole beans, melons that produce sellable seeds, I know how to grow these best. Only one double row of onions and one row of potatoes this year. I had trouble with my sweet and pop corns last year, so I need to talk to the ISU Co-op Extension guy about my soil and the weird stuff it did to them. This is beyond Master Gardeners help, of which I have been in the past. (I actually wrote the UC Davis Extension pamphlet for "Planting Fruit and Nut Trees in Lake County", but it is used all over NorCal. It is hopelessly outdated, 20 yrs old now.:bored

A week ago last Friday, the driveway and space around the steel machine shed got new gravel. It was sorely in need of it. The truckers knew this place exactly, as they have serviced it for decades (same quarry), and it actually took 4 loads to do it all. 56 tons. My wonderful son came up to drive the tractor and get it all spread and level. He knows how to operate it so well, it is an extension of his body. He can make it do amazing things. It was so nice of him to come and help, it's a fair drive for him to get here. I hadn't seen him in quite some time.

My knee with the ruptured bursa is better, but not totally resolved. I was favoring it so much lately that yesterday I noticed my right knee was hurting, and when I checked it, it was all swollen and going the same route. So I stayed off it, kept it elevated and had ice on it a whole lot, with an ace bandage compressing it. Today it's better, but I don't know how I can stay off BOTH of them, day-to-day living. All I know is that I can no longer squat or kneel. I don't know HOW I can garden with things this way! If I sit on my butt in the soil I still have to kneel to get up and down; I am not a yak that sorta just plops down with a WHOMP! If I sit on my little kneeling/sitting thing, my knees will be too bent and my back will hurt. It leaves me with nothing but bending over at the hips while standing above the planting holes....

Okay, gonna go do seed play now...


----------



## Miz Mary

RAIN...... thats what we have , and LOTS of it ! Landslides and closed roads ....trees falling .... 

But that didnt stop me from going to a re-scheduled fleece barn sale this mornin' !! I came home with 2 Jacob lam fleeces' $5 each , and 2 Shetland full fleeces $10 each !!! They had bigger and more expensive fleeces , and Navajo- Churro but I have to curb my spending !!

I have fallin' addicted to SPINDLES ...... :ashamed:

....... Supported Spindles now have their own shelf ..... and I have 2 Turkish Spindles on the way !!! SO fun to take my spinning with me out in public !!! :thumb:

Been really working hard on my raised beds before all this rain hit ..... got the utility trailer for our anniversary, GOOD THING because the John deere broke down !! It was from 1985 , they dont make them with rear engines anymore , so we have a new JD with the front engine !! Mowing grass will be FUN this year , this JD has BRAKES !!! The old one had its brakes go out and the FIL just learned to use the clutch to stop ...akk !!! This new one is even AUTOMATIC - no gears to shift ! 

Funny what makes me happy .......:grin:


----------



## Kasota

IowaLez, I'm so sorry about your knees! Have you looked into one of those rolling seats? I got one for my mom and it's really been a help to her. The lid lifts up and she can keep her garden tools in there. She can sit and weed or plant and then just scoot along a bit because it has wheels. Much easier for her to get up and down. Otherwise she sits on her butt but it's hard for her to get up. That is very cool about the gravel and how nice of your son to come and help!  

MizMary you are on a roll! Lots of fleece to work with AND a new JD! Are you still building your raised beds with concrete blocks? Take a pic and give us an update. Pictures of fleece, raised beds and JD would all be wonderful!  

My son was so funny. He didn't know I was going to get him a new computer. He knew I was thinking of helping but we had to "talk" and "explore options." He had mentioned one a BB but I wasn't so keen on it. I think he was trying to get by as cheaply as possible since I said I would help. So I told him to go to BB after work and call me on the phone - that way I could be looking at them online while he looked in the store. There was a bit of back and forth and at one point I got the sales guy on the phone. Matt eventually heard him say, "Yes I have that in stock..." and I could hear him in the background saying, "In stock...why is she asking about in stock?" hahahahaha I couldn't pay for it over the phone without a fraud check which takes up to 48 hours but they said I could go to my local store where they could check ID since I was having someone else in a different city pick it up. I told Matt I would call him once I got my car back and was at the BB store here so that he could drive back over. "It's okay. I'm going to stay right here...I'll just hang out..." He did not want to walk away from that box in the cart. LOL! 

He's had a rough couple years. He lost his job and has been doing temp work and his girlfriend on 6 years took up with some other guy and then his very old computer died. Now he has a real job - not high paying but it does have full benefits and even a 401K. He had a date the other week and a second one this weekend... and now he has a computer and can get back on the net. All in all, a good day for him. Warms my heart.


----------



## Woodpecker

Thanks Marchie, I could never live in MN. I'm just not hardy enough.

Sven I love all those colors!

We are getting lots and lots of rain. The bulbs have started coming up and the tomatoes I started are doing pretty good. My peat tree came but I wasn't sure if it was a good idea to plant it in the rein. I might have to anyway because It is supposed to rain through most of Monday. A lazy weekend all in all.


----------



## BlueberryChick

I saw my first hummingbird of the year this morning. :happy: I had put the feeders back out about a week ago in anticipation of their return, and a little while ago I saw one of them sipping at the feeder. Welcome back!


----------



## IowaLez

Woodpecker,

It is fine to plant bareroot trees in the rain. And potted ones. They need to be watered in anyways, when planted. They won't drown, the rain will help them dig in at their new location. 

The one thing you do have to watch out for is peach leaf curl. It will kill your tree if you don't spray for it. You may be able to find an organic alternative and use it as a preventive; I would check with Garden's Alive. I know they got bought by a bigger garden corporation, but they still do have some great products that I have used in the past, and I would buy from them again.


----------



## Kasota

There is a glimmer of hope that the big snow will miss me. They are talking 12 inches some areas west and north of me. Monday will be ice/snow/ice. Not pleasant - but at least not 12 inches of snow! 

WWIHH - how much are you expected to get? 

Today I'm going to simply relax. Yesterday was too hectic. Financial reckonings and so forth in the morning, getting my car out of the shop, getting my son's computer, doing laundry, grocery shopping, etc etc. Today is going to be for knitting. I am 1/2 way through the scarf I am making. Once that's done I am going to tackle those wrist warmers. MizMary, what needles did you use when you made yours? I am itchy to start on them. 

I bought some really pretty cashmere/silk/fine wool blend yarn off of Ebay that I think will be perfect for those little crocheted crocodile booties and it arrived! I bought several colors. It will be interesting to see how it works up!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

Kasota - sounds like you are due for a much deserved day of rest! 

As near as I can tell- we are only "supposed" to get a couple of inches - the kicker is that we are going to get rain, then ice, then snow, then back to rain between late tonight and Tuesday morning - not unlike what we got on Thursday - which resulted in a blown work/patient schedule, my driver's side door getting "frozen" so that I could not get into it, other vehicles (and a couple of employees) sliding off the road, and a general mess everywhere. Great way to start the week! 

Ah well. It STILL is only March, right? Back in 2010, we had ice out, loons, osprey and robins by April 1st! This year? Not so much!!!!

At least you got all your "putsy" stuff taken care of yesterday - now that is out of the way and you can concentrate on the truly importation stuff- like fiber!!!!
If you can trust the weatherman  we MIGHT get up into the upper 40ÂºFs or even LOW 50ÂºFs this afternoon. Cabin Fever has been to the freezer and is planning on grilling outside on the grill. Nothing says springtime like grilling!


----------



## Woodpecker

IowaLez said:


> Woodpecker,
> 
> It is fine to plant bareroot trees in the rain. And potted ones. They need to be watered in anyways, when planted. They won't drown, the rain will help them dig in at their new location.
> 
> The one thing you do have to watch out for is peach leaf curl. It will kill your tree if you don't spray for it. You may be able to find an organic alternative and use it as a preventive; I would check with Garden's Alive. I know they got bought by a bigger garden corporation, but they still do have some great products that I have used in the past, and I would buy from them again.


Thank you! I thought the same thing but was unsure. I also need to get my soil tested. I have a Cornell extension nearby. As soon as the real goodies come I will be there a lot.

BlueberryChick, my neighbor has seen humming birds in the summer but I have yet to see my first.

Kas I hope you don't get anymore snow.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

This afternoon, Philip and I did some serious photography of the wools I got Friday night. 

They are all on the website now, here: Brown Sheep Superwash Top. Except we're not 100% sure it's all superwash. It's all waste from Brown Sheep, and some feels like superwash, and some doesn't, and they didn't tell me what was what. :shrug: 

Here's a sample of talented Philip's beautiful photography. He is wonderful at it! :kiss:


----------



## Marchwind

Pretty stuff SvenskaFlicka 

Kasota and WIHH I'm sending anti-snow thoughts your way. Be safe with the rain and ice.

My car died as I was on myway to meet a friend for lunch and knitting. I was driving along fine and all of a sudden all power was gone. The radio worked and all the electrical worked find but nothing when I pressed on the gas peddle. I got it towed and they are saying the fuel pump is gone. Thankfully my tax return was deposited into my bank that very same day. It is supposed to be ready sometime today. I've had to rent a car since Friday, it's expensive to rent a car, blech!

I'm supposed to pick up my wheel this afternoon in Battle Creek . I'm a bit excited about it but it probably won't hit me until I get it home and try it out. 

Yesterday afternoon on of my dogs started barking at the window. This in itself isn't unusual since we have had workmen at the house across the street all winter long. But this bark sounded different and he was standing with his paws up on the windowsill. I look out and here is this little white dog wandering around. I went out to make sure it was okay and to see if there was a person near by he belonged to. It is a Pekinese, white, matted, with a bad eye and he is neutered. I contacted the rescue I work with and let them know. I took him to the emergency vet to see if he had a chip and to see if they could give me an estimate on age. I ended up keeping him over night. I'll take pictures of him today and then he will go to another house while we try to locate his owners. The county animal control has a website you can post lost and found animals on. I don't want to take him there because he will take up a cage for another dog that may need it. Poor little guy, he is very friendly, needs a bath and a really good brushing.


----------



## hercsmama

Marchie, have I ever shown ou a pic of my white Pekingese? Pugsley is the love of my life, but they do require a lot of grooming. Poor little guy, I'm so glad he found you and your dog to take care of him, even if it's just for a few days.
:clap:

Well we had a beautiful day yesterday, got 20 fence posts dug and placed, and I got my tires painted up for my strawberries and rhubarb. But today it gets ugly. Ah well, Spring is here, and we shall just take the good with the bad.
I'm hoping to get to Menards this morning, before the weather turns south, and back home for some serious spinning time. Our neighbors are shearing their sheep in two weeks, and they have offered me all the fleeces, from 10 Suffolk/Leicester crosses!! I'm very excited!!
I have no idea what I'm going to do with all of them, or where I'm going to put them, but I'm excited about it anyway.:happy:


----------



## Kasota

Svenska - very nice wool and photography!  I especially like the golds in the top one. I must be in a "golden" mood. The other day I bought a shirt that is the color of goldenrod and it's not a color I normally gravitate to. I even have socks to match. 

Marchwind, I'm so sorry about the car repair bill. Glad the tax return came just in time! And how exciting about the wheel! Post pictures!! And bless your heart for taking in the pooch. Poor little guy. 

The weekend got away from me but I did spend some time digging out seeds yesterday. Have to put some in envelops so I can send off the marigold seeds. I also have Baptisia, bee balm and some kind of tall pink flower. Might have some purple cone flower in there. Woodpecker - do you just want the marigolds or would you like something else as well? Cyndi - I think you were looking for marigold seeds also, yes? Would you like some of the other as well? 

I am over 1/2 way done with my knitted scarf. I made it too wide, but it will be okay. When I cast on it seemed the number of stitches I started with 35 but it seemed kind of skimpy so I added 10 more. I did not realize that once I actually started knitting it would fill out a bit.


----------



## Kasota

Debi, what a beautiful pooch! And such a score on the fleece!!! Wooo hoooo! That's just amazing that you are planting things!! That's the one thing that bugs me about living in Duluth. It takes so long for Spring to come and I can get in my gardens!


----------



## hercsmama

Kas, yea, Pugs is a cutie, that's not really the best pic of him, he was mad at me at the time. that's his pouting look. He's a bit spoiled....
As far as the strawberries, I haven't got them planted just quite yet, I'm hoping to get them in by the end of the week though! Going to freeze again tonight, but hopefully, hopefully, I can push the envelope just a bit, and not lose them by putting them in a week or so early....


----------



## Wind in Her Hair

when I was little, I was petting the neighbors dog and I asked our neighbor what kind of dog he was. 

She told me he was a Pekingnese. 

My little ears interpretted that as a "Pickin' eeze nose" and thats what I have called them ever since! :hysterical:

ah for the day we will be able to have a dog. (sigh)

Every day we are one day closer to our retirement and chickens, and puppies and sheep? and goats? and reindeer?!?!!? and whatever else we decide on. 

For now, this is our season of "making hay while the sun shines"!


----------



## hercsmama

Ok people, I am flat wore out!
Got ten more fence posts in this morning, ran to Menards for more dirt for the tires, and when I came home, I realized I hadn't even looked at the inside of the house all weekend!
Needless to say, it's clean now, but I am for sure getting in the hot tub tonight! :happy:
I still haven't found time today to spin, but maybe tonight after hot tub time.
Gonna make a pitcher of Chocolate Martinis and soak for at least an hour...
I have such a hard life,LOL!!!


----------



## Woodpecker

Yes Kas I would love the other seeds as well. Thanks so much!


----------



## Marchwind

Hercsmama I'm pooped too  I have had very hectic last week that seems to be infiltrating into this week :grumble: I got the little guy to his foster home this afternoon. I found out my car repair isn't going to cost as much as he originally guessed but it won't be ready until tomorrow. So, I had to rent the car for another day . I picked up my wheel but I have only had time to peek into the box :sob: so she/he sits on top on the dog kennel until I can find time to get to it. Tomorrow using looking much better either :sob: my little foster has figured out how to jump the fence next door :facepalm: on top of that she doesn't come when called and tend to hightail it the opposite direction. Thank goodness for my neighbor kids who she ran to. Someone must have spent time calling her to them and then punishing her. I have my work cut out for me with this one :runforhills: she also doesn't do well in chaos. So yea, I'm pooped!


----------



## Kasota

WIHH - you are going to get REINDEER when you retire? I want to move next door. 

Debi, fencing is such a chore! Every one is a triumph. I lost track of things...what are you fencing in? (or out?) I am hoping to fence in my garden this year to keep the deer from yanking up my carrots and eating all the goodies before I can get to them. 

Woodpecker, I will get your seeds in the mail in a day or two. Probably won't be tomorrow because we are getting an ice storm and the roads will be ICKY. But soon! And I DO have some purple coneflower seeds! The Baptisia is one of my favorites and I read that you can use it to dye fiber. Once established, you cannot kill it with a stick and it takes no special care. Nice and hardy and oh so pretty....
http://www.bluestoneperennials.com/...ampaign=Feed&gclid=CIf2g5Hvvb0CFYZAMgod_isArw


----------



## hercsmama

Kas, we are fencing in a pasture. Actually, i should say, I'm fencing in a pasture. As dh has to work, so it's been pretty much just me doing it. Although, as of yesterday, all the posts are in! So if the weather cooperates today, I'll start stretching fence. Or maybe I'll just sit it out today, to early to tll.:whistlin:
Ya know March, you can come over anytime and jump in the Hot Tub! It sounds like you could use it, and a Chocolate Martini!:teehee:


----------



## Marchwind

Oh my Hercsmama . I was just thinking I could come over and help you fence, I always live to do fencing.

Did you get your Yaks yet? What fiber animals do you have? If you posted it already I'm sorry I missed it. I've been so busy I have only be able to scan things.

And YES I know it is April 1 and I need to post the FAC. I have to write it first and I will ASAP. Now is not the time


----------



## SvenskaFlicka

Does this mean we can pretend it's still March?


----------



## Miz Mary

Kasota said:


> Once that's done I am going to tackle those wrist warmers. MizMary, what needles did you use when you made yours? I am itchy to start on them.
> 
> I bought some really pretty cashmere/silk/fine wool blend yarn off of Ebay that I think will be perfect for those little crocheted crocodile booties and it arrived! I bought several colors. It will be interesting to see how it works up!



Size 5 I believe ! Cant wait to see thoes booties !!!!


----------



## Marchwind

The new FAC is up now . Post there from now on. Here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...arts/512246-fac-april-2014-a.html#post7027351


----------

